# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء 3  يناير

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الثلاثاء  3/يناير/2017


 صحيفة الصدى:

 *المريخ يعود للتدريبات الليلة بمشاركة صفر وعاشور يصل اليوم
 *مدرب الاتحاد السكندري:تألق الأدهم لم يفاجينى ولا نفكر فى ادا أى تجربة غير المريخ بالخرطوم
 *الهلال يفشل فى الثأر من النصر والتعادل السلبى يسيطر على التجربة الاخيرة
 *اتحاد الكرة يحسم مصير النيل شدى والنهضة ربك اليوم

 
صحيفة الزعيم:

 *مختار مختار:نخوض مباراة المريخ باعتبارها تنافسية
 *خبر الزعيم يحرك الصحف المصرية 
 *الأحمر يعود للتحضيرات ..قطاعة الاقتصادى يبداء فى تأسيس الفضائية

 
صحيفة الزاوية:

 *الفرقة الحمراء تعود لمعانقة الأنصار الليلة
 *هاى يتمسك بالمريخ ويرفض عروضا قطرية ومصرية
 *اتحاد الكرة يدرس زيادة الأندية إلى 20 ويفتح الباب أمام الشركات للرعاية
 *كسلا :الكاردينال صنع معارضين من العدم..والهلال يفشل فن الثأر من النصر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضفر يقابل الطبيب ويشارك في مران المريخ اليوم 



 



قابل أحمد عبد الله ضفر نجم المريخ  الطبيب علاء الدين يس أمس الاثنين من أجل الاطمئنان على سلامته من الإصابة  التي كانت حرمته من المشاركة في معظم تدريبات الفريق ومبارياته بمعسكري  انطاليا التركية والدوحة القطرية ، واطمأن الطبيب على سلامة اللاعب وسمح له  بالمشاركة في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية حيث ينتظر أن يكون ضفر حضوراً في  مران الفرقة الحمراء على ملعبها بامدرمان مساء اليوم وسيخضع الجهاز الفني  اللاعب لتدريبات تأهيل بالجري حول الملعب ومن ثم السماح له بالمشاركة في  التدريبات الجماعية بصورة طبيعية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عاشور الادهم يصل اليوم للخرطوم




 

 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

من المتوقع ان يصل الى العاصمة  السودانية الخرطوم اليوم اللاعب عاشور الادهم للانضمام لمعسكر المريخ الذي  سيواجه الاتحاد السكندري استعدادا للموسم الجديد في مباراة لمهرجان السياحة  و التسوق بالبحر الاحمر و كان اللاعب المصري قد برز بشكل لافت للانظار في  معسكر الدوحة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته مساء اليوم بملعبه




 



يستأنف فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ  تحضيراته مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان بعد أن منح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين  راحة لمدة 48 ساعة عقب عودة بعثة الفريق من الدوحة يوم مساء السبت الماضي،  وسيشرف على المران الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام وبقية الطاقم المعاون  في حين يتوقع أن يعود الألماني انتوني هاي للخرطوم المدير الفني للخرطوم  يوم الخميس المقبل للمغادرة مع الفريق يوم الجمعة لبورتسودان لمواجهة  الاتحاد السكندري يوم الأحد المقبل في المباراة الودية التي تأتي ضمن  احتفالات ولاية البحر الأحمر بمهرجان السياحة والتسوق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السكندري يجدد الثقة في مختار مختار قبل الوصول للخرطوم لمواجهة المريخ



 
جدد نادي الاتحاد السكندري الثقة  في مدرب الفريق مختار مختار بعد اجتماع عقده رئيس النادي محمود مشالي مع  المدرب مساء الاثنين حيث نجح الرئيس في إقناع مختار مختار بالبقاء مع  الفريق في الفترة المقبل وتوصل معه لاتفاق لدفع جزء من مستحقات اللاعبين  ومكافآت المباريات الماضية في الدوري الممتاز، وسيشرف مختار على تدريبات  الاتحاد المقبلة والمغادرة مع الفريق للسودان يوم الجمعة المقبل لمواجهة  المريخ يوم الأحد المقبل في مباراتين وديتين الأولى تأتي ضمن احتفالات  ولاية البحر الأحمر بمهرجان السياحة والتسوق في الثامن من يناير والثانية  ستقام بملعب المريخ بامدرمان في الحادي عشر من يناير وستكون ضمن تحضيرات  الأحمر للموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مختار مختار: العب امام فريق كبير و تألق عاشور ليس مفاجأة




 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

اكد المدير الفني للاتحاد السكندري  مختار مختار انه سيلعب مباراة الفريق المقبلة ضد المريخ كأنها مباراة  تنافسية مبينا ان المريخ فريق كبير و سيتيح له تجربة ثرة و مفيدة و قال  اللاعبين تشاما و كاسونجو سيقودان الفريق ضد المريخ في بورسودان وقال ان  تألق اللاعب عاشور لم يمثل له مفاجأة على الاطلاق لانه اعتاد على حصد  نحومية المباريات يشارك فيها منذ ان كان بفريق الاتحاد السكندري  .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن فاروق جبرة يدلي بالمثير: القدرات العالية للسماني الصاوي ومحمد عبد الرحمن دفعتنا للتفكير في طريقة 3/5/2



 

شمس الدين الأمين

 رأى الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام  للمريخ في تصريحات أدلى بها للصحيفة أن فريق الكرة يتقدم يومياً إلى  الأمام، لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أنه من السابق لأوانه الحديث عن وصول المريخ  إلى كامل الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، لافتاً إلى أن الجهاز الفني مازال في  مرحلة تصحيح الأخطاء، وبعد ذلك سيركز على التشكيل الثابت وطريقة اللعب التي  سيعتمد عليها الفريق في الموسم الجديد، مؤكداً أنهم مازالوا يختبرون  المزيد من العناصر، مؤكداً أن الفرصة ستكون سانحة أمام الجميع في المرحلة  المقبلة.
قال فاروق جبرة إنهم عملوا على تنفيذ البرنامج الإعدادي الذي وضعوه مسبقاً  بطريقة حرفية حيث انطلق الإعداد في الخرطوم في ذات التوقيت المعلن قبل فترة  ليست بالقصيرة، وبعد ذلك سافر المريخ إلى أنطاليا في نفس التوقيت المحدد  مسبقاً برغم المصاعب التي كانت تهدد تلك الرحلة، وأشار جبرة إلى أن المريخ  استفاد من معسكري أنطاليا والدوحة، وتقدم الفريق بصورة واضحة باتجاه اكتمال  الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، بيد أنه عاد وأشار إلى أن هناك العديد من  الأخطاء التي يجب علاجها على وجه السرعة قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد، مبيناً  أن الطريقة التي لعب بها المريخ في الدوحة والعناصر التي اعتمد عليها  الجهاز الفني ليست نهائية، لأنهم لا يستعجلون الوصول إلى القائمة النهائية  أو طريقة اللعب طالما أن هناك العديد من العناصر المجتهدة والراغبة في  الوصول إلى التشكيلة الأساسي من باب دعم الاجتهاد والمنافسة بين العناصر.
انسجام تام مع هاي
أشاد فاروق جبرة بالتعامل الراقي من قبل الالماني أنتوني هاي المدير الفني  للمريخ مع طاقمه المعاون ومع جميع اللاعبين، مشيراً إلى أنه يناقش كل صغيرة  وكبيرة مع المدير الفني الذي يستشيره في الخيارات ويشركه في اتخاذ القرار،  وتابع: هاي يستشيرني في كل صغيرة وكل كبيرة ويستمع لي جيداً وأعتقد أن هذا  الانسجام التام سينعكس إيجاباً على فريق الكرة، وسيجعله يقدم أفضل ما لديه  في الموسم الجديد، أعي الدور المطلوب مني كمدرب عام، ولا أدعي أنني صاحب  صلاحيات كاملة في وضع التشكيل والتبديل، لأنني أعرف حدودي جيداً، وأقدم  رأيي بكل احترام وتقدير للمدير الفني، وأشهد له انه ظل يستمع إلينا جيداً  ويتعاون معنا بلا حدود، ونتاج هذا التعاون هو التقدم الكبير في درجة جاهزية  الفريق للموسم الجديد.
لم نستقر على طريقة اللعب بعد
قال فاروق جبرة إنهم لم يستقروا على طريق اللعب التي سيعتمد عليها المريخ  في الموسم الجديد بعد، وأضاف: اختبرنا أكثر من طريقة لعب، ولعبنا بطريقة  4/4/2 و3/4/3 في مباريات الدوحة، وانتوان هاي يعتقد أن هذه الطريقة هي  الأنسب للفريق، لكن كل الاحتمالات واردة، وأشار فاروق جبرة إلى أن القدرات  العالية للسماني الصاوي ومحمد عبد الرحمن على الأطراف ودورهما كمفاتيح لعب  مؤثرة في الأداء الهجومي للمريخ هي التي فرضت عليهم الاعتماد على طريقة  3/5/2 و3/4/3 لأن السماني ومحمد عبد الرحمن منحا دفعة قوية للأداء الهجومي  للفرقة الحمراء، وكرة القدم الحديثة تعتمد بدرجة كبيرة على صناعة اللعب من  الأطراف، لأنه أفضل من صناعة اللعب من عمق الملعب، ونفى جبرة أن يكون عدم  وجود أطراف دفاعية فاعلة وصريحة هو الذي دفعهم للانسحاب من طريقة 4/4/2،  مبيناً أن الخيارات موجودة للطريقتين، لكن وجود السماني ومحمد عبد الرحمن  يجعل من المريخ قوة هجومية ضاربة.
التحدي الأكبر
رأى فاروق جبرة أن المريخ لم يعان مطلقاً من الخيارات المطلوبة لتنفيذ أي  طريقة لعب، بل كانت الخيارات متوافرة ومتقاربة المستوى بصورة صعبت كثيراً  من مهمتهم في اختيار التشكيل الأساسي غير ذات مرة، بيد أن جبرة عاد وأشار  إلى أن المعاناة في اختيار التشكيل أفضل بكثير من المعاناة في توفير أي عدد  يكمل التشكيلة مثلما كان يحدث للمريخ في الموسم الماضي، ونوه جبرة إلى أن  أكبر تحد واجههم تمثل في الوصول بالفريق إلى مرحلة الانسجام والتفاهم بعد  أن وصل غالبية النجوم الجديد إلى التشكيل الأساسي، مشيراً إلى أنهم نجحوا  في هذا التحدي بعد عمل شاق وعسير، وأصبح المريخ الآن يؤدي بدرجة عالية من  الانسجام والتفاهم، وكأن هذه المجموعة لعبت مع بعضها لسنوات وليس لأيام  معدودات، وأبان جبرة أن فترة الـ(41) يوماً بأنطاليا والدوحة شهدت عملاً  فنياً على مستوى عالٍ، وأضاف: هي فرصة لنشكر اللاعبين الذين كانوا في قمة  الاجتهاد والتعاون، واستجابوا لكل التدريبات الشاقة والعنيفة، وأظهروا رغبة  كبيرة للاستفادة من فترة الإعداد، الأمر الذي جعلنا ننجز كل هذه المهام  الصعبة في وقت وجيز.
أمر طبيعي
اعتبر فاروق جبرة غضب بعض اللاعبين لعدم حصولهم على فرصة المشاركة في  التشكيل الأساسي، أمرا طبيعيا، وقال إن التشكيلة لا تسع أكثر من 11 لاعباً،  وهذا العدد لا يرضي كل اللاعبين الموجودين في كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء، لكن  نصيحة خاصة مني للاعبين، عليهم ألا يغضبوا وألا يستعجلوا، وأضاف: المريخ  يقاتل في أربع جبهات، وهذا العدد الموجود في الكشوفات لا يكفي لمقابلة هذه  التحديات، وبالتالي الطبيعي أن يكون الجهاز الفني بحاجة لمجهودات جميع  اللاعبين الموجودين في الكشوفات، فقط على أي لاعب أن يكون في قمة جاهزيته  حتى إذا ما أتته الفرصة يغتنمها بالشكل المطلوب.
وقال جبرة إنه سعيد لغضب بعض اللاعبين بسبب عدم المشاركة، لأن اللاعب الذي  يغضب هو الذي يشعر بأن قدراته تؤهله للتشكيل الأساسي، وبالتالي فهو لاعب  طموح إن لم يصل للتشكيل اليوم فسيصل غداً بكل تأكيد.
دعم قوي
توقع فاروق جبرة أن تمنح عودة علاء الدين يوسف في العاشر من يناير إلى جانب  العودة القوية لراجي وفي الطريق أحمد ضفر دفعة قوية للمريخ في الفترة  المقبلة، لأن هذا الثلاثي مؤثر لأبعد الحدود وسيدعم الخطوط الثلاثة بما  يساعد المريخ على تقديم نفسه بصورة مميزة في الاستحقاقات الصعبة التي  تنتظره ويوفر بدائل كافية تعين الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة، وأشار جبرة إلى  أن راجي وصل إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية وسيشارك في مقبل التجارب، لافتاً  إلى أن فترة غيابه عن الملاعب كانت طويلة، لذلك فضل الجهاز الفني مساعدته  في العودة بالتدرج المطلوب.
مباراتا السكندري آخر التجارب
قال فاروق جبرة أن المريخ لن يؤدي أي تجربة إعدادية قبل مواجهة الاتحاد  السكندري، ولن يؤدي اي تجربة إعدادية بعد مباراتي السكندري أيضا، لأنه  سينطلق مباشرة إلى الاستحقاقات الرسمية بالمشاركة في البطولة العربية،  مبيناً أن المريخ سيتدرب في القلعة الحمراء الثلاثاء فقط، وبعد ذلك سيتدرب  الأربعاء والخميس باستاد الخرطوم للتأقلم على العشب الصناعي، وبعد ذلك  سيسافر إلى بورتسودان لمواجهة الاتحاد السكندري، ثم يعود ليلتقيه في تجربة  ثانية في الخرطوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يجتمع اليوم



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

يعقد مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ظهر اليوم الثلاياء بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (2) إجتماعه الدوري برئاسة الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس مجلس الإدارة ويناقش الإجتماع عدداً من الموضوعات المهمة .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحديد إجتماع مع سوداني لبحث الإستحقاقات السابقة ومراجعة الموقف المالي للأندية طرف الإتحاد -
تكوين لجنة فنية من خبراء لتحديد صلاحية ملاعب الدوري الممتاز وتصنيع كرة قدم خاصة بالبطولة توقيع ميثاق شرف
وتمثيل أندية الممتاز في لجنة تعديل النظام الأساسي وإعتبار موسم 2017م للتطوير والتأهيل - في إجتماع رئيس الإتحاد معتصم جعفر مع اللجنة التمهيدية لأندية الممتاز

عقد الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعاً ظهر اليوم بقاعة المؤتمرات الرئيسية بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (2) مع اللجنة التمهيدية لأندية الدرجة الممتازة ممثلين لها أندية المريخ الخرطوم والأهلى الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطنى الخرطوم والهلال الأبيض والمريخ كوستي وهي اللجنة التي تكونت من قبل أندية الدرجة الممتازة من مخرجات الإجتماع السابق وهي لجنة مفوضة من قبل أندية الممتاز . إفتتح الإجتماع بالحديث الدكتور معتصم جعفر مرحباً باللجنة التمهيدية لأندية الدرجة الممتازة مبيناً أن الإجتماع يأتي مواصلة للإجتماع الأول الذي حضرته جميع الأندية والذي تم الإتفاق فيه علي تكوين اللجنة التمهيدية لبحث المسائل المشتركة وتنفيذ المخرجات التي يتم الإتفاق عليها والمسائل التي يتم التوصل إليها مشيراً لجدية إتحاده في التعاون مع الأندية والسعي لتنفيذ ما يتم الإتفاق عليه لتطوير الدوري الممتاز وتفعيل الإستثمار والتسويق وقال بأن الإجتماعات ستتواصل والحوار سيستمر لحين تحقيق الأهداف المنتظرة. ممثلو اللجنة التمهيدية تحدثوا في الإجتماع مشيدين بنهج الإتحاد في الحوار مع الأندية وتلمس مشاكلها والعمل الجاد لأن يكون الدوري دوري محترفين وقالو بأنهم يمثلون جميع أندية الممتاز التي فوضتهم للحوار مع الإتحاد وأوضحوا بأنهم سعداء لجدية الإتحاد وقربه من الأندية وإشراكه لها في كل صغيرة وكبيرة تخص المسابقات وأبانوا بأنهم سيكونون قدر التحدي وجاهزون لأن يكون موسم 2017م مميزاً في كل شئ. وبعد حوار مطول ومناقشات مستفيضة قرر الإجتماع الآتي: أولاً : تحديد إجتماع مع شركة سودانى للإتصالات المحدودة راعي الدوري الممتاز يوم الخميس الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً لبحث الإستحقاقات السابقة. ثانياً : مراجعة الإستحقاقات المالية للأندية طرف الإتحاد وتسليمها كشف حساب بذلك. ثالثاً : طلبت الأندية كرة قدم خاصة بالدوري الممتاز يكون عليها شعار الإتحاد ولوقو الدوري الممتاز تصنع بالمواصفات العالمية وتوزع في إستادات مدن الدوري الممتاز. رابعاً : تكوين لجنة خبراء مشتركة من الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم وأندية الممتاز لتحديد صلاحية الملاعب التى تجري عليها مباريات الدوري الممتاز قبل إنطلاقة الموسم الرياضي 2017م. خامساً : مواصلة الجهود فيما يختص بالرعاية والبث التلفزيونى للدوري الممتاز لزيادة مداخيلهما ودراسة العروض المقدمة بخصوصهما. سادساً : التأكيد على أهمية الدوري الرديف وتأمين مسابقة منتظمة له والبحث عن راعي لها أو تضمين الرعاية لراعي الدوري الممتاز لتكون الرعاية مشتركة للممتاز والرديف. سابعاً : الموافقة على إضافة أي ملحق في التعاقدات بين الأندية واللاعبين بموافقة الطرفين وهي العقودات الخارجية التي تبرمها الأندية مع اللاعبين ولا تكون مضمنة في العقد الرئيسي الموجود في الإتحاد فإذا تم الإتفاق بين النادي واللاعب علي إضافة ذلك كتابة يمكن إضافتها للعقد وإعتمادها من الإتحاد. ثامناً : إعادة النظر في رسوم التعاقدات وأرانيك التسجيلات. تاسعاً : الإهتمام بالحكام ولجنة التحكيم وتهيئة الأجواء الصالحة لهم ليؤدوا مهمتهم على الوجه الأكمل ومراعاة عدم إسناد إدارة المباريات لحكام من مدن الفرق التى تكون طرفاً في المباريات وتحفيز الحكام المتميزين. عاشراً : وافق رئيس الإتحاد على إمكانية تنفيذ مقترح وجود ممثلين لأندية الممتاز في لجنة تعديل النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم وتم ترشيح الدكتور حسن على عيسي والفريق شرطة طارق عثمان الطاهر والأستاذ حسن الكوباني والسيد مأمون بشير النفيدي ليكونوا ضمن أعضاء اللجنة وسبحث الرئيس كيفية إضافتهم للجنة. حادي عشر: الإلتزام بالبرمجة الصادرة من لجنة البرمجة بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم للدوري الممتاز بآلية جديدة بحيث تقدم لجنة البرمجة أولاً مقترح البرمجة يعرض علي الأندية وتتم مناقشته وإجازته ويتم إعتمادها بشكل نهائي بعد عرضها علي الأندية ولا يتم تعديلها بعد ذلك إلا لظروف قاهرة وستكون القرعة مفتوحة وغير موجهة. ثاني عشر : التأكيد عيل التطوير والتأهيل الإداري والفني وإعتبار موسم 2017م موسم التأهيل والتطوير والتحول التدريجي نحو الإحتراف. ثالث عشر : السعي لتكوين رابطة الأندية المحترفة وتمثيلها في الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بنسبة 100%. رابع عشر : التوقيع علي ميثاق شرف بين الإتحاد والأندية يتم التوقيع عليه من قبل رؤساء الأندية ورئيس الإتحاد تأكيداً حاكمية الإتحاد ومبادي اللعب النظيف والتعاون بين الأندية لتطوير كرة القدم والإلتزام بالبرامج الصادرة من الإتحاد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يحسم قضيتي النيل شندي والنهضة ربك اليوم- وإحتمال زيادة فرق الممتاز إلي 20

يعقد مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ظهر اليوم بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (2) إجتماعه الدوري برئاسة الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس مجلس الإدارة ويناقش الإجتماع عدداً من الموضوعات المهمة من أهمها مناقشة قضيتي ناديي النيل شندي والنهضة ربك واللذين طالبا باعتمادهما ضمن منظومة الدوري الممتاز في نسختها المقبلة إلى جانب تحديد موعد قرعة النسخة 22 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز التي تحدد لانطلاقتها الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الحالي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيل شندي ينتظر البقاء بالممتاز غدا …والنهضة يراقب !!!

ديربي سبورت:

ينتظر النيل شندي أن يقرر مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بقاءه بالدرجة الممتازة في اجتماعه المهم ظهر غد الثلاثاء بمكاتب الاتحاد بالخرطوم 2 ، فيما يراقب النهضة ربك الذي تقدم بمذكرة الموقف ليصعد للدرجة الممتازة !! ويأمل هلال الفاشر والأمير اللذان تقدما بمذكرتين للاتحاد أن يشملهما القرار خاصة أن لجنة الاستئنافات استندت على القواعد العامة التي تنص على هبوط الأخير وهو النسور وان يلعب الفريق صاحب المركز قبل الأخير السنترليق فيما تنص لائحة الممتاز على الفصل بالمواجهات المباشرة ولذلك سمى الاتحاد الأهلي الخرطومي للسنترليق قبل أن يستأنف ويكسب فلم يلعب النيل مباراتي السنترليق أمام تريعة البجا جبل اولياء وبالتالي يهبط للأولى ولكن النيل تقدم بطعن للمحكمة الإدارية ومذكرة للاتحاد السوداني الذي يبدو أنه سيبقيه ليرتفع عدد أندية الممتاز إلى تسعة عشر ناديا !! وربما أكثر حال قبول مذكرات النهضة والأمير وهلال الفاشر لتظل كل الاحتمالات مفتوحة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يعود للتدريبات غدا.. المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته لمواجهة السكندري.. وعاشور يشارك في مران الغد



 


 منح الجهاز الفني بالمريخ راحة للاعبين  تنتهي اليوم على أن يستأنف الفريق تحضيراته غداً استعداداً لمباراتي  الاتحاد السكندري ببورتسودان والخرطوم في آخر تجارب إعدادية للفريق قبل  الانتقال لموسم التنافس الجديد، وتلقى القطاع الرياضي تأكيدات قاطعة بوصول  المصري عاشور الأدهم عصر الغد، حتى يشارك في أول مران للفريق بعد العودة من  الدوحة، وسلط المستر علاء الدين يس رئيس القطاع الطبي بنادي المريخ الضوء  على موقف المصابين وطمأن الجماهير الحمراء واكد عودتهم في غضون أيام  معدودات حتى يصبح الكشف خالياً من الإصابات.
يعود المريخ إلى التدريبات باستاده اعتباراً من يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء ويؤدي  الفريق تدريبه الأول في السابع مساء بعد ان منح الجهاز الفني راحة للاعبين  بعد وصول البعثة الحمراء إلى الخرطوم عصر السبت الماضي، وستتواصل التدريبات  الأربعاء والخميس على ملعب استاد الخرطوم من أجل التأقلم على اللعب في  العشب الصناعي وبعد ذلك سيغادر المريخ إلى بورتسودان الجمعة لمواجهة  الاتحاد السكندري على أن تعود البعثة الحمراء يوم الاثنين المقبل استعداداً  لمواجهة السكندري مرة اخرى بالخرطوم في الحادي عشر من هذا الشهر، وسيتولى  الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام الإشراف على التدريبات إلى حين عودة  الألماني انتوان هاي الذي غادر إلى بلاده لقضاء عطلة أعياد الميلاد مع  أسرته مثلما سبقه إلى هناك كيمال هيلات المعد البدني للفرقة الحمراء، وتلقى  القطاع الرياضي تأكيدات بوصول الثنائي إلى بورتسودان الجمعة المقبل لإدارة  مباراة المريخ أمام الاتحاد السكندري.
عاشور في أول مران 
أبلغ المصري عاشور الأدهم القطاع الرياضي التزامه التام بالعودة في الموعد  المتفق عليه مسبقاً وأكد وصوله الخرطوم عصر الغد على أن يشارك في المران  المسائي بعد ساعات من وصوله الخرطوم، وكان عاشور الأدهم قد استكمل فترة  المعسكر الإعدادي في الدوحة وحصل على إذن خاص من القطاع الرياضي للسفر  مباشرة إلى القاهرة، وزيارة أسرته والعودة قبل انطلاقة التدريبات للمشاركة  مع زملائه في مباراتي فريقه السابق الاتحاد السكندري.
هاي وهيلات من القاهرة إلى الخرطوم
يتوقع أن يصل أنتوني هاي وكيمال هيلات برفقة فريق الاتحاد السكندري الذي  سيغادر بطيران النيل من الإسكندرية إلى بورتسودان مباشرة وسيؤدي المريخ  مرانه الأول في بورتسودان بالجمعة وربما نجح هاي في اللحاق بهذا التدريب . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المستر علاء الدين يس: عاطف خالد خضع لعملية ناجحة.. وعنكبة سيعود بعد ثلاثة أسابيع



 


 أرسل المستر علاء الدين يس رئيس القطاع  الطبي بنادي المريخ تصريحات مطمئنة للجماهير الحمراء وأكد أن كل الحالات  الطفيفة التي ظهرت في معسكر الفريق الأخير بالدوحة تمت السيطرة عليها،  لافتاً إلى أنه لا توجد غير أربع حالات الأولى تخص عاطف خالد والذي خضع  لعملية جراحية ناجحة أمس لإزالة عين سمكة، وتوقع يس أن يغيب عاطف خالد عن  الملاعب لمدة أسبوعين، وبالتالي لن يظهر في افتتاح الدوري الممتاز لأنه  سيكون بحاجة للتأهيل والمشاركة بجدية كبيرة في التدريبات حتى يتمكن من  اللحاق بالمجموعة، وتحدث يس عن حالة اللاعب بخيت خميس مبيناً أنه يعاني من  تمزق في العضلة ويحتاج إلى تمارين تأهيل وجلسات علاج طبيعي، مؤكداً عودته  للمشاركة في التدريبات في غضون خمسة أيام بفضل المجهود الكبير الذي يبذله  أحمد العابد من أجل تأهيله ومساعدته في العودة إلى الملاعب على وجه السرعة،  ولم يستبعد يس أن يلحق بخيت خميس بالمباراة الثانية أمام الاتحاد السكندري  إذا نجح في إقناع الجهاز الفني بجاهزيته وقدرته على المشاركة مع المجموعة  بصورة طبيعية.
عنكبة يحتاج إلى ثلاثة أسابيع
قال المستر علاء الدين يس إن عنكبة يحتاج إلى عملية في الكاحل الأيمن،  ذاكراً أنه سيقابل اختصاصي العظام صباح اليوم، وبناء على تقرير الطبيب  سيخضع اللاعب لعملية جراحية وسيتم تحديد إذا ما كانت العملية ستجري داخل  السودان أم بالخارج، ونوه يس إلى أن إصابة عنكبة ليست مخيفة، وليست جديدة،  بل هي إصابة كان يعاني منها عنكبة منذ فترة طويلة، متوقعاً ألا يحتاج عنكبة  لأكثر من ثلاثة أسابيع حتى يتمكن من المشاركة مع المجموعة بصورة طبيعية،  وعن اللاعب ضفر قال يس: حتى الآن ضفر لم يقابلني بعد العودة من الدوحة،  ولكن الفحوصات الطبية التي خضع لها هناك والتقارير الطبية أثبتت أن العظم  سليم وان اللاعب يحتاج للراحة فقط، وسيقابل الاختصاصي اليوم وسيحدد إذا ما  كان يحتاج إلى عملية أم لا، متوقعاً أن يتم تحديد المدى الزمني لعودة ضفر  اليوم، وأشار يس إلى أن تشخيص كبار الأطباء في الدوحة جاءت نتائجه متطابقة  تماماً مع نفس نتائج التشخيص الذي خضع له في السودان، ذاكراً أن ضفر لا  يحتاج إلى عملية ولم يستبعد عودته للمشاركة في التدريبات اعتباراً من  الاربعاء المقبل، ومضى يس: أحب أن اطمئن جماهير المريخ أنه لا يوجد ما  يستدعي القلق والخوف، وكل الحالات القليلة التي ظهرت طفيفة وتحت السيطرة،  ولا اتوقع أن تحدث أي مشاكل، وسيدخل المريخ الموسم الجديد بكشف خالٍ من  الإصابات حتى يقدم أفضل ما لديه ويحقق نتائج مفرحة لقاعدته الجماهيرية  العريضة.
طبيب نفسي مختص
قال علاء الدين يس إنهم قاموا بتعيين طبيب نفسي لفريق الكرة يوم أمس وسيكون  متواجداً مع الفريق بصورة مستمرة في الموسم الجديد، بعد ان تم توقيع العقد  معه براتب شهري، وأضاف: كذلك قمنا بتعيين اختصاصي تغذية متفرغ بعقد وراتب  شهري وهدفنا من ذلك استكمال الجهاز الطبي بصورة علمية لا تقل عن الأندية  الكبرى، واستجبنا لكل مطالب الجهاز الفني والتي كانت مطالب عادلة، لأن كل  الأندية يوجد بها اختصاصي نفسي، ويقوم بعمل كبير في مساعدة اللاعبين على  أداء مهامهم بأفضل صورة ممكنة، كذلك الدور الذي يقوم به خبير التغذية مؤثر  جداً ومكمل لعمل الجهاز الفني خاصة في النواحي البدنية، وأشاد علاء الدين  يس بكل الخطوات التي قام بها الجهاز الفني من اجل استكمال الجهاز بمسميات  لم تكن موجودة من قبل، برغم أهميتها، متوقعاً أن تنعكس هذه الإضافات  الجديدة إيجاباً على فريق الكرة وان يظهر في افضل حالاته في الموسم الجديد  وأن يحقق تطلعات الجماهير الحمراء، وامتدح علاء الدين يس العمل الكبير الذي  قام به مجلس الإدارة من اجل تدعيم صفوف الفريق بعناصر مميزة وجهاز فني على  درجة عالية من الكفاءة، مع توفير إعداد نموذجي اسهم بوصول الفريق إلى كامل  الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، متوقعاً أن تنعكس كل هذه الإشراقات ايجابا على  فريق الكرة في الموسم الجديد حتى يحقق احلام وتطلعات الجماهير الحمراء . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جماهير المريخ ببورتسودان تكمل ترتيباتها لمباراة الأحمر والسكندري  
  
 بورتسودان: (كورة سودانية) ترتب روابط المريخ العاصمي ببورتسودان لأضخم احتفال لبعثة  الفريق التي ستصل بورتسودان يوم الجمعة المقبل لمواجهة الاتحاد السكندري في  الثامن من الشهر الجاري ضمن احتفالات ولاية البحر الاحمر بمهرجان الثقافة  والسياحة وستعقد روابط المريخ اجتماعاً حاشداً بنادي مريخ بورتسودان من أجل  الترتيب لاستقبال المريخ وقيادة التشجيع في المباراة.. من جهة ثانية اعلن  الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم ببورتسودان الطوارئ من اجل الترتيب للمباراة  داخل قواعده وإخراجها في ثوب قشيب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
 للمرة الألف.. الكابتنية يا مجلس المريخ

* ما لا خلاف عليه، هو أن مجلس المريخ هيأ لفريقنا هذا العام؛ إعداداً على أحسن ما يكون.. ولا أظنني بحاجة لذكر تفاصيله، فهي معلومة للجميع، ولكن يبقى السؤال المشروع، هل درس المجلس مع القطاع الرياضي — أو القطاع الرياضي مع المجلس — أمر الكابتنية، أم أنهما يعتقدان مع المعتقدين أن كابتن الفريق هو بالضرورة اللاعب الأقدم؟؟!!
* إذا كانا يعتقدان ذلك تبقى مصيبة.. لأن كابتن الفريق ليس بالضرورة أن يكون اللاعب الأقدم..
* كابتن الفريق داخل الملعب هو المجلس، وهو المدير الفني، وهو المدرب العام، وهو مساعد المدرب، وهو القطاع الرياضي، وهو مدير الكرة، وبالتالي إذا لم يكن صاحب شخصية قوية، ويتمتع بإحترام اللاعبين وشئ من الحكمة والحنكة واللباقة والدبلوماسية؛ لن يكون له التأثير المطلوب أثناء المباريات المختلفة..
* ويقيني إذا رجعنا إلى سلسلة الكباتن الذين مروا على المريخ منذ نشأته وحتى الفترة التي كان  اللاعب ابراهومه الديسكو يتقلد فيها شارة الكابتنية، فسنجد أنهم لعبوا ادواراً مقدرة في كثير من انتصاراته ومعجزاته وإنجازاته الداخلية والخارجية..
* ولكن الشاهد منذ أن اعتزل ابراهومة اللعب، وشارة الكابتنية الحمراء تفتقد اللاعب بالمواصفات المطلوبة… والفريق يفتقد هيبته محلياً وخارجياً، ويصل به الهوان إلى درجة أن يتعرض للظلم من الحكام في معظم المباريات على عينك يا تاجر.. ويهتز اداؤه في أي مباراة يلج فيها هدف مبكر في مرماه، وهو الذي كان يهزم التنجيم والتحكيم.. ويا ويل الفريق الذي يتجرأ ويسبقه بهدف في المباراة!!
* نعم……… كابتن الفريق بالمواصفات التي ذكرناها؛ هو الذي يقود اللاعبين إلى الوجهة التي تستحقها المباراة.. وهو الذي يقود الفريق إلى النتيجة التي يريدها..
* ونعم……… كابتن الفريق بالمواصفات التي ذكرناها؛ هو الذي يتولى ضبط اللاعبين في المعسكرات وفي المباريات، أكثر من مدير الكرة ومدرب الفريق.. وهو الذي يساعد على معالجة قضايا زملائه وحل مشاكلهم..
* هذا كله غير الأدوار الخفية التي يعرف كل من لعب كرة القدم أن (الكابتن الحق) يؤديها بحنكة داخل الملعب، ويكون لها التأثير الإيجابي الفاعل عليه وعلى منظومة الفريق ككل..
* قبل فترة ذكر لي عدد من اللاعبين الكثير من المعلومات عن الكباتن بشاره وطارق أحمد آدم والديسكو وهيثم مصطفى، وتأثيرهم الإيجابي أكثر من مدربيهم على نتائج الفريقين الكبيرين.. ولو أن المساحة تكفى لذكرت ولو جزءاً يسيراً منها..
* عموماً هي مناشدة لمجلس المريخ ليبحث مع القطاع الرياضي ودائرة الكرة قضية الكابتنية، بعد التأمين أولاً على أنها ليست شارة توضع في اليد اليسرى، ولا أقدمية، بقدر ما أنها خلق وأخلاق وقوة شخصية.. ولن أزيد..
شكراً هاشم الزبير.. شكراً مهيرات المريخ
كم كانت سعادتنا كبيرة ونادي المريخ العظيم الزعيم الرائد كبير هذا البلد الأمين، يسجل حضوره صباح أمس الأول في احتفالات بلادنا بعيد الاستقلال المجيد، ويشارك فيها بجناح خاص بشارع النيل بالخرطوم أمام قاعة الصداقة..
* وسرّنا أن يجذب هذا الجناح عدداً كبيراً من المشاركين في الإحتفال، وينال إهتمام أبرز قيادات الدولة وعلى رأسهم سعادة اللواء عبدالرحمن الصادق المهدي مساعد رئيس الجمهورية، والسيد والى ولاية الخرطوم الفريق اول ركن مهندس عبد الرحيم محمد حسين..  ووزير الرياضة الولائي الأستاذ اليسع الصديق..
* وسرّنا أن يعبّر الجميع عن اعجابهم بالجناح، وتقديرهم للمعاملة الكريمة التي نالوها من القائمين على أمره..
* ولأن من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله، لابد أن نشكر القطاع الثقافي لنادي المريخ برئاسة الأخ الحبيب هاشم الزبير، ونشكر كذلك أركان حربه مهيرات المريخ..
آخر السطور
* هل يا ترى فكّر الجهاز الفني للمريخ في مباراة ودية أو اثنتين خلال هذا الأسبوع قبل أن يشدّ الرحال إلى الثغر الحبيب لملاقاة الاتحاد السكندري يوم 8 يناير الحالي؟؟
* إذا لم يفكّر؛ نرجو أن يفكر ..
* الحمد لله توحّدت كلمة الأقلام المريخية خلف المدرب أنتوني هاي، واقتنع الصحفيون الحمر أجمعين بأن أوان الحكم عليه لم يحن بعد.. وأن مسيرته مع الفريق حتى الآن ناجحة.. وتستحق منهم حبة صبر..
* أما الجماهير فهي أصلاً متوحدة خلفه، واتفقت على أن تصبر عليه الفترة الكافية قبل أن تصدر اي حكم ضده أو لصالحه..
* لها التحية…….
* طول عمرها واعية وحصيفة…
* اُمّال شنو؟؟
* إنتوا قايلننا سميناها الصفوة من فراغ؟؟
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد
اننا نشيد قصر من الرمال بالقرب من امواج مقرن النيلين !!!!!

تحت هذا العنوان اننا نشيد  قصر من الرمال بالقرب من امواج مقرن النيلين وجدران هذا القصر ملطخه بالطين ….
لاتتعجب عزيزي المتابع للتغريدة لهذا العنوان …
انها الحقيقه في ظل اتحاد كرة قدم يفتقد للشرعية وفي ظل انتهاء دورتة الانتخابية وحتى الان جالس يدير منظومة كرة القدم في البلاد بامر من الدولة ووزارة الشباب
اندية تلعب تحت وصاية اتحاد فاقد للشرعية مهدد بايقاف النشاط تحت اي لحظه،،،،
مهدد ان مارس اعضاء الجمعية العمومية سلطاتهم وتمت مخاطبة الفيفا بالتدخلات الحكومية ….
مهدد في حال وصل الفساد الي لوزان
كل ماصرف من اموال في الاندية صرف من غير ضمان بمواصلة النشاط الرياضي الذي ربما نصبح في اي لحظة علي خطاب تجميد النشاط الرياضي داخلياً وخارجيا للمنتخبات والاندية !!!!
مليارات من الجنيهات صرفت من الاندية السودانية علي نشاطها وتحضيرها لمزاولة كرة القدم في السودان مهدده بالنسف وقروش تروح علي الفاضي !!!!
والسبب اتحاد غير شرعي يسير من غير اي شخص يتحدث او يلمح باي شي لا اعضاء اتحاد او حتى جمعية عمومية
الكل يقول حاضر ويعمل بامر (الدولة)….
———————————–
الاتحاد الحالي دا فترته انتهت من يوليو الفات و تم (التمديد) له 9 شهور من قبل الوزارة!!!!
طيب دا تدخل حكومي
ولاانا غلطان ؟؟؟؟؟
لو اعترفنا انو دا تدخل حكومي و اذا رفع ضباط اتحادنا (الفاسد) الامر للفيفا لوجدوا العدل و الانصاف…
لكن!!!!!!!!!
لكن المشكلة ان هذا الاتحاد متهم  بالفساد  و هناك ملفات فساد مفتوحة و قادة الاتحاد متهمين بالدليل و الدولة متصيدة هذا الملف ومتابعة!!!!
والاعلام يتحدث عن خطابات لرفع حصانة اسامة عطا المنان و مجدي
شمس الدين !!!
معني الكلام السابق ان الحكومة بتبحث عن رغباتها  من الاتحاد و الجالسين علي راس الاتحاد السوداني لكرةوالقدم بنفذوها ليهم عشان كدا ناس الحكومة ما واصلوا في ملفات الفساد و بقي ورقة ضغط علي قادة الاتحاد ،،،،
خلاصة الكلام ان مسؤلين الاتحاد خايفين من الادلة و الاثباتات عشان كدا بستجيب لهيمنة و سيطرة الدولة …
وفي النهاية الضياع للاندية السودانية ومنتخب الوطن وكل مايخص كرة القدم في الوطن …..
واخر دليل علي هيمنة الدولة علي الاتحاد هي اخر الارهاصات للصدام  بين الاثنين الاتحاد و الدولة في منتخب الشباب
كانت قضية الخلاف بين منتخب الشباب ولجنة ( الرئيس ) التي كونها  برئاسة محمد الشيخ مدني
محمد الشيخ وضع معايير للجهاز الاداري للمنتخب و طالب باقالة المدير الاداري و اجبر الاتحاد علي اقالته و تم تعيين زيكو رغم اعتراض الاتحاد و الجهاز الفني للمنتخب ( ولسه )،،،،
للاسف ان الاتحاد الحالي  لا وجود فيه لمن يتحدث او يفعل شي غير مجدي و اسامة عطا المنان
وتغييب كامل لدور اعضاء الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد وحتى بقية الضباط الاربعة …..
واخر ملفات الفساد في الاتحاد
فجاة كده و بدون سابق انذار قالو المعز محجوب سجل للرابطة كوستي
تسجيل خارج المدة الزمنية للتسجيلات؟؟؟
فجاءه كده  الاعلام والشارع الرياضي يكتشف ان المعز محجوب مسجل في كشوفات نادي الرابطة سجل وين وبتين وكيف ؟؟؟
طبعاً الامر بيد اسامة عطا المنان
كالعاده طبعا لن ننسى قضية تسجيل سالمون الاخيرة من غير اوراق!!!!
والكلام قدام الصحافة وعلي الملأ
المسؤول من التسجيلات  يرفض التسجيل وقصاصه ورقه صغيرة تصله تامره باكمال التسجيل!!!!
عن اي كره قدم تتحدثون….
ولنا عوده باذن الله لبعض الملفات وفي مقدمتها النظام الاساسي للاتحاد وفقراته التي سنتناولها ( واحده واحده)
———————————-
تعليق مني انا كاتب التغريدة
ان الفساد اصبح يمشي علي ساقين و(يقدل) في وسطنا الرياضي
حتى لاناتي غدا ونتباكى عل ظلم تحكيمي اوبرمجة اوشكاوي بسبب الشطب والتسجيل
فليعلم كل رياضي بشكل عام ومريخابي بشكل خاص
ان السياسة في طريقها الي تدمير الرياضه وان المصالح الشخصية والعلاقات من تقود دفة كرة القدم السودانية….
من الان لاتحلمون بموسم رياضي نظيف حتى وان حرثنا الميادين حرث طالما نلعب تحت قيادة اتحاد غير شرعي ….
والجودية والمزاجية واوراق  الضغط هي من تسير النشاط الرياضي …
كل من يملك ورقة ضغط باستطاعته تغيير الوضع بين يوم وليلة ،،،،
جماهير المريخ عليكم بالصبر وضبط النفس منذ الان …
لان مااراه واشاهده واقارنه بما يجري حولي من رياضه في العالم يبشر بموسم ربما لن يكتمل في اي وقت ….
علينا ان نبني  احلامنا علي المعارك الافريقية برغم بوادر الفساد فيها منذ القرعة التي جرت في صمت وبعيدة عن اعين الاعلام ،،،
لاخطة هاي ولاحتى لدغه بكري العقرب الكواي هي من تجلب بطولة للنادي
…
كل ماعليك ان تمتلك ورق ضغط علي الاتحاد وبامكانك احراز البطولة قبل الانطلاق
غير ذلك توقع الاسواء حتى وان كنت فائز بعشرة اهداف ربما تسمع في اليوم التالي تقديم شكوى وخصم تلك النقاط والاهداف!!!!
او ربما صافرة حكم توقف عشرة لاعبين بالبطاقات الملونة حتى تلعب مباراتك الحالية والقادمة بكل حذر وعدم ارتياح….
خلاصة القول والكلام
ان الاتحاد الحالي هو نفس الاتحاد الذي ظلم تحت امرته المريخ في اكثر من ملف
قضية هيثم وقضية شيبوب وظلم حكام صلاح والخ من الملفات
هذا هو الاتحاد الذي نسف الموسم السابق والذي قبله والذي قبله
كانت لنا بيانات في العام الفات اين هي الان وماهي نتيجتها وهل تحصلنا علي اي شي ،،،،
اليس هو الاتحاد الذي انسحبنا بسبب ظلمه !!!!
دعونا ان لانحلم ولانفرح حتى وان صار مريخنا  كاندية اوربا (البايرن وميلان)
لان من يجلسون علي راس الاتحاد الحالي هم من ظلموا المريخ مرات ومرات وفي كل عام يتأمرون علينا اسواء من الموسم الفات ….
دعونا ان لانبني قصور من الرمل جوار امواج مقرن النيلين
وان  لانحلم  كثيرا في ظل اتحاد يضرب الفساد كل جنباته  ……
مالم تتغير منظومة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم كاملة فابشروا بهدر اموال طائلة كل عام والمحصلة اجتهاد من الاندية وفي النهاية تغتال ( بدم بارد) ،،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه  ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها   ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله
ولاتنسى تحمل تطبيق المريخ في جوالك
‏ https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...almerikh.today


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محمد الياس: من الصعوبة بمكان اعتبار المقيمين في امريكا او الولايات اعضاء بجمعية المريخ



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قال رئيس نادي المريخ الاسبق محمد الياس محجوب انه مع فكرة منح اي مريخابي عضوية النادي و لكن ان النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ و قانون الشباب و الرياضة بولاية الخرطوم يمنعان منح عضوية لاي سوداني مقيم خارج ولاية الخرطوم او دولة خارج السودان من اجل تسهيل مهمة مشاركة العضو في الجمعيات العمومية وقال انه يمكن ان يحدث ذلك لو تم تعديل قانون وزارة الشباب و الرياضة بولاية الخرطوم او النظام الاساسي للمريخ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
محمد الياس يكشف المخطط الخطير

اطلق الزعيم محمد الياس محجوب تصريحات نارية امس عبر تسجيل صوتي حتى لا يشكك اي من المتطلعين في التصريحات الناري الذي لا يصدر الا من الكبار و الزعماء اما طلاب المناصب دوما يطلقون التصريحات التي تقلل الشخصيات الكبيرة التي ادارة نادي المريخ او تشرفت بعضوية نادي المريخ !!
الصغار هم من يقللون من ادارات نادي المريخ و المنضوين تحت لواء النادي منذ التأسيس !!
ولان محمد الياس كبير جدا و اداري من الزمن الجميل طبيعي جدا ان يرفض ان يبعد ابناء النادي من ادارة المريخ و اطلق تصريحات مثيرة جدا وقوية تشبه الكبار .
الريس تمنى ان ينال كل مريخابي عضوية نادي المريخ و هو شرف له و لكنه عاد وقال ان من يقطن خارج الخرطوم لكن ذلك لا يحدث الا بتعديل قانون وزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم!!
هل يمكن وزارة الشباب و الرياضة ان تعدل قانونها كي يحكم المريخ رجل فاشل مثل عصام الحاج لم يحرز المريخ في عهد اداراتها سوى الخيبات و السقوط!!
ان كان القانون يعدل لكي يحكم رجل المريخ لاعدنا محمد الياس الذي دوخ الهلال ثلاث مران متتالية و فاز عليه في الممتاز و اذاقه الويل و حصل على الممتاز لم يحدث ذلك في عهد المال و الدولارات و الاستاد الفخيم الذي اصبح المريخ يتعرض فيه في عهد عصام الحاج للهزائم المتلتلة بخماسيات فضيحة من نادي حديث عهد في الدرجة الممتاز.
عصام الحاج متطلع و يعشق المناصب و يريد ان ياكل الناس حنك ظنا منه ان الوالي سيكون درقة له لكنه ما درى ان الفيفا قرييييييييييييييييييييييب !!
سيتعرض نشاط السودان للايقاف و انديته من الحرمان لو تجرأ عصام على تعديل فقرة من نظام المريخ الاساسي!!
عصام الحاج الذي دخل بالتعيين لمجتمع المريخ يريد ان يحكم المريخ بالقوة لا بالقانون !!
محمد الياس كشف المخطط الخطير و اكد انه لا يمكن ان يتم تعديل النظام الاساسي !!
عصام راكب مجاني و عليه ان يحافظ على مقعده في قطر الوالي و الا فان استقالة عمك براااااااااااااااها بتقصر اجل المجلس !!
اخيرا
المريخ يعود اليوم الى تدريباته الاعداديه بعد توقف ليومين بسبب الارهاق و راحة من الجهاز الفني للمريخ !!
تهميش قروبات المريخ من قبل هاشم الزبير و رفاقه دليل على الرعب الذي يعيشونه !!
عاد لجنة القماش لاستدرار عطف الجماهير و بالامس عقد ثلاثة من اعضاءها اجتماعا وهميا واكدت انها ستكون على اهبة الاستعداد لتشجيع المريخ في الموسم الجديد
وضع اللافتات على السياج لا يعني التشجيع المثالي بقدر ما هو ترويج لمن وضعوه !!
التعبئة عادت لممارسة عادتها المملة و السمجة في اتسعطاف انصار النادي !!
المريخ اكبر من ان يضحك على جمهوره طلاب سلطة و كراسي و متطلعين للظهرو الاعلامي!!
يجب ان تترك التعبئة الوهمة التي تعيشها وتعود الى المدرجات باشخاصها لكي تشجع المريخ بدلا من وضع اللافتات على السياج
اخيرا جدا
ود الياس كشف المخطط الخطير و الطمع الذي اعمي عيون بعض المتطلعين لحكم المريخ رغم انوف اهله و السطرة على كل شيء 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مساعد الرئيس ووالي الخرطوم والوزير اليسع في جناح المريخ



سجل اللواء عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي مساعد رئيس الجمهورية, والفريق أول مهندس عبد الرحيم محمد حسين والي ولاية الخرطوم والأستاذ اليسع الصديق أبو كساوي زيارة لجناح المريخ بمعرض الخرطوم الدولي الذي خطف الأضواء في المعرض, ووجدت الزيارة صدى طيباً لدى القائمين على جناح المريخ الذين اجتهدوا كثيراً في عملهم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاروق جبرة: أعمل بانسجام تام مع هاي



أشاد الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام للمريخ بالتعامل الراقي من قبل الالماني انتوان هاي المدير الفني مع طاقمه المعاون ومع جميع اللاعبين، مشيراً إلى أنه يناقش كل صغيرة وكبيرة مع المدير الفني الذي يستشيره في الخيارات ويشركه في اتخاذ القرار، وتابع: هاي يستشيرني في كل صغيرة وكل كبيرة ويستمع لي جيداً واعتقد ان هذا الانسجام التام سينعكس ايجاباً على فريق الكرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن فاروق جبرة يدلي بالمثير:
هاي يستشيرني في كل صغيرة وكبيرة.. واعمل معه بانسجام تام
القدرات العالية للسماني الصاوي ومحمد عبد الرحمن دفعتنا للتفكير في طريقة 3/5/2
انتقلنا من المعاناة في البحث عن تشكيلة أساسية إلى المعاناة في الاختيار



شمس الدين الأمين

رأى الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام للمريخ في تصريحات ادلى بها للصحيفة أن فريق الكرة يتقدم يومياً إلى الأمام، لكنه عاد واشار إلى أنه من السابق لأوانه الحديث عن وصول المريخ إلى كامل الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، لافتاً إلى أن الجهاز الفني مازال في مرحلة تصحيح الأخطاء، وبعد ذلك سيركز على التشكيل الثابت وطريقة اللعب التي سيعتمد عليها الفريق في الموسم الجديد، مؤكداً أنهم مازالوا يختبرون المزيد من العناصر، مؤكداً أن الفرصة ستكون سانحة امام الجميع في المرحلة المقبلة.

قال فاروق جبرة إنهم عملوا على تنفيذ البرنامج الاعدادي الذي وضعوه مسبقاً بطريقة حرفية حيث انطلق الاعداد في الخرطوم في ذات التوقيت المعلن قبل فترة ليست بالقصيرة، وبعد ذلك سافر المريخ إلى انطاليا في نفس التوقيت المحدد مسبقاً برغم المصاعب التي كانت تهدد تلك الرحلة، واشار جبرة إلى أن المريخ استفاد من معسكري انطاليا والدوحة، وتقدم الفريق بصورة واضحة باتجاه اكتمال الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، بيد أنه عاد وأشار إلى أن هناك العديد من الأخطاء التي يحتاج علاجها على وجه السرعة قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد، مبيناً أن الطريقة التي لعب بها المريخ في الدوحة والعناصر التي اعتمد عليها الجهاز الفني ليست نهائية، لأنهم لا يستعجلون الوصول إلى القائمة النهائية أو طريقة اللعب طالما أن هناك العديد من العناصر المجتهدة والراغبة في الوصول إلى التشكيلة الأساسي من باب دعم الاجتهاد والمنافسة بين العناصر.

انسجام تام مع هاي

أشاد فاروق جبرة بالتعامل الراقي من قبل الالماني انتوان هاي المدير الفني للمريخ مع طاقمه المعاون ومع جميع اللاعبين، مشيراً إلى أنه يناقش كل صغيرة وكبيرة مع المدير الفني الذي يستشيره في الخيارات ويشركه في اتخاذ القرار، وتابع: هاي يستشيرني في كل صغيرة وكل كبيرة ويستمع لي جيداً واعتقد ان هذا الانسجام التام سينعكس ايجاباً على فريق الكرة، وسيجعله يقدم أفضل ما لديه في الموسم الجديد، أعي الدور المطلوب مني كمدرب عام، ولا ادعي أنني صاحب صلاحيات كاملة في وضع التشكيل والتبديل، لأنني أعرف حدودي جيداً، وأقدم رأيي بكل احترام وتقدير للمدير الفني، واشهد له انه ظل يستمع إلينا جيداً ويتعاون معنا بلا حدود، ونتاج هذا التعاون هو التقدم الكبير في درجة جاهزية الفريق للموسم الجديد.

لم نستقر على طريقة اللعب بعد

قال فاروق جبرة إنهم لم يستقروا على طريق اللعب التي سيعتمد عليها المريخ في الموسم الجديد بعد، واضاف: اختبرنا أكثر من طريقة لعب، ولعبنا بطريقة 4/4/2 و3/4/3 في مباريات الدوحة، وانتوان هاي يعتقد ان هذه الطريقة هي الأنسب للفريق، لكن كل الاحتمالات واردة، وأشار فاروق جبرة إلى أن القدرات العالية للسماني الصاوي ومحمد عبد الرحمن على الأطراف ودورهما كمفاتيح لعب مؤثرة في الأداء الهجومي للمريخ هي التي فرضت عليهم الاعتماد على طريقة 3/5/2 و3/4/3 لأن السماني ومحمد عبد الرحمن منحا دفعة قوية للأداء الهجومي للفرقة الحمراء، وكرة القدم الحديثة تعتمد بدرجة كبيرة على صناعة اللعب من الأطراف، لأنه أفضل من صناعة اللعب من عمق الملعب، ونفى جبرة أن يكون عدم وجود اطراف دفاعية فاعلة وصريحة هو الذي دفعهم للانسحاب من طريقة 4/4/2، مبيناً أن الخيارات موجودة للطريقتين، لكن وجود السماني ومحمد عبد الرحمن يجعل من المريخ قوة هجومية ضاربة.

التحدي الأكبر

رأى فاروق جبرة أن المريخ لم يعاني مطلقاً من الخيارات المطلوبة لتنفيذ أي طريقة لعب، بل كانت الخيارات متوافرة ومتقاربة المستوى بصورة صعبت كثيراً من مهمتهم في اختيار التشكيل الأساسي غير ذات مرة، بيد أن جبرة عاد واشار إلى أن المعاناة في اختيار التشكيل أفضل بكثير من المعاناة في توفير اي عدد يكمل التشكيلة مثلما كان يحدث للمريخ في الموسم الماضي، ونوه جبرة إلى أن اكبر تحدي واجههم تمثل في الوصول بالفريق إلى مرحلة الانسجام والتفاهم بعد ان وصل غالبية النجوم الجديد إلى التشكيل الأساسي، مشيراً إلى أنهم نجحوا في هذا التحدي بعد عمل شاق وعسير، وأصبح المريخ الآن يؤدي بدرجة عالية من الانسجام والتفاهم، وكأن هذه المجموعة لعبت مع بعضها لسنوات وليس لأيام معدودات، وأبان جبرة أن فترة الـ(41) يوماً بانطاليا والدوحة شهدت عملاً فنياً على مستوى عالٍ، واضاف: هي فرصة لنشكر اللاعبين الذين كانوا في قمة الاجتهاد والتعاون، واستجابوا لكل التدريبات الشاقة والعنيفة، وأظهروا رغبة كبيرة للاستفادة من فترة الاعداد، الأمر الذي جعلنا ننجز كل هذه المهام الصعبة في وقت وجيز.

أمر طبيعي

اعتبر فاروق جبرة غضب بعض اللاعبين لعدم حصولهم على فرصة المشاركة في التشكيل الأساسي، أمر طبيعي، وقال إن التشكيلة لا تسع اكثر من 11 لاعباً، وهذا العدد لا يرضي كل اللاعبين الموجودين في كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء، لكن نصيحة خاصة مني للاعبين، عليهم ألا يغضبوا وألا يستعجلوا، واضاف: المريخ يقاتل في اربع جبهات، وهذا العدد الموجود في الكشوفات لا يكفي لمقابلة هذه التحديات، وبالتالي الطبيعي أن يكون الجهاز الفني بحاجة لمجهودات جميع اللاعبين الموجودين في الكشوفات، فقط على أي لاعب أن يكون في قمة جاهزيته حتى إذا ما أتته الفرصة يغتنمها بالشكل المطلوب.

وقال جبرة إنه سعيد لغضب بعض اللاعبين بسبب عدم المشاركة، لأن اللاعب الذي يغضب هو الذي يشعر بان قدراته تؤهله للتشكيل الأساسي، وبالتالي فهو لاعب طموح ان لم يصل للتشكيل اليوم سيصل غداً بكل تأكيد.

دعم قوي

توقع فاروق جبرة أن تمنح عودة علاء الدين يوسف في العاشر من يناير إلى جانب العودة القوية لراجي وفي الطريق احمد ضفر دفعة قوية للمريخ في الفترة المقبلة، لأن هذا الثلاثي مؤثر لأبعد الحدود وسيدعم الخطوط الثلاثة بما يساعد المريخ على تقديم نفسه بصورة مميزة في الاستحقاقات الصعبة التي تنتظره ويوفر بدائل كافية تعين الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة، واشار جبرة إلى أن راجي وصل إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية وسيشارك في مقبل التجارب، لافتاً إلى أن فترة غيابه عن الملاعب كانت طويلة، لذلك فضل الجهاز الفني مساعدته في العودة بالتدرج المطلوب.

مباراتا السكندري آخر التجارب

قال فاروق جبرة إن المريخ لن يؤدي أي تجربة اعدادية قبل مواجهة الاتحاد السكندري، ولن يؤدي اي تجربة اعدادية بعد مباراتي السكندري أيضا، لأنه سينطلق مباشرة إلى الاستحقاقات الرسمية بالمشاركة في البطولة العربية، مبيناً أن المريخ سيتدرب في القلعة الحمراء الثلاثاء فقط، وبعد ذلك سيتدرب الأربعاء والخميس باستاد الخرطوم  للتأقلم على العشب الصناعي، وبعد ذلك سيسافر إلى بورتسودان لمواجهة الاتحاد السكندري، ثم يعود ليلتقيه في تجربة ثانية في الخرطوم.

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

الأجانب منحوا الفريق دفعة قوية ولن نعاني في توفير البدلاء

أكد فاروق جبرة أن المريخ سيلعب مباراتي الاتحاد السكندري بالتشكيل الأساسي بعد ان أصبحت الاستحقاقات الرسمية وشيكة، وسجل فاروق جبرة اشادة كبرى بمستوى الأجانب الخمسة الذين انضموا للمريخ في فترة الانتقالات الرئيسية، ذاكراً أنهم منحوا دفعة كبرى للفريق في كل الخطوط، كما اشاد باللاعبين الوطنيين الجدد وبالقدرات العالية التي اظهروها في التدريبات والمباريات، متوقعاً ألا يعاني المريخ الجديد مطلقاً في توفير البدائل في جميع الخانات، سيما وأن كل اللاعبين على درجة عالية من التمييز والمنافسة بينهم على أشدها من اجل الوصول إلى التشكيل الأساسي.

\\\\\\\\\\\\

نرغب في تجربة افريقية قوية رغم ضيق الوقت

قال فاروق جبرة إن الشيء الوحيد الذي ينقص اعداد المريخ للموسم الجديد هو توفير تجربة افريقية من العيار الثقيل، لأن المريخ حالياً خاض تجارب اوروبية وعربية وبالتالي فهو يحتاج لمواجهة فريق من شمال افريقيا أو فريق قوي من غرب افريقيا، ذاكراً أن المريخ سيصل إلى قمة المستوى لو أدى تجربتين أمام فريقين من شمال وغرب أفريقيا، لكنه عاد واشار إلى أن ضيق الوقت ربما لا يسمح بذلك، متمنيا أن تنجح محاولات اداء تجربة اعدادية أمام اتحاد جدة حتى تمثل دعماً قوياً لتحضيرات الفريق للموسم الجديد.

\\\\\\\\\\\

بخيت خميس على بعد خطوات من العودة القوية

قال فاروق جبرة إن كل اللاعبين يؤدون في التدريبات باجتهاد واضح من اجل الوصول للتشكيل الأساسي، لافتاً إلى أن عاطف خالد اقترب من العودة للمشاركة في التدريبات، وكذلك بخيت خميس أصبح على بعد خطوات من العودة للمشاركة مع المجموعة، وتوقع جبرة الا يمتد غياب عنكبة لفترة طويلة، مبيناً أن الخيارات الهجومية الموجودة مميزة وقادرة على القيام بالدور المطلوب على اكمل وجه، وامتدح جبرة الدور الكبير الذي قام به كبار النجوم في المريخ في تثبيت القادمين الجدد ومنحهم دفعة قوية للظهور على وجه السرعة في التشكيل الأساسي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يعود للتدريبات غدا
المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته لمواجهة السكندري.. وعاشور يشارك في مران الغد
المستر علاء الدين يس: عاطف خالد سيخضع لعملية جراحية اليوم… وعنكبة سيعود بعد ثلاثة أسابيع


شمس الدين الأمين

منح  الجهاز الفني بالمريخ راحة للاعبين تنتهي اليوم على أن يستأنف الفريق  تحضيراته غداً استعداداً لمباراتي الاتحاد السكندري ببورتسودان والخرطوم في  آخر تجارب اعدادية للفريق قبل الانتقال لموسم التنافس الجديد، وتلقى  القطاع الرياضي تأكيدات قاطعة بوصول المصري عاشور الأدهم عصر الغد، حتى  يشارك في أول مران للفريق بعد العودة من الدوحة، وسلط المستر علاء الدين يس  رئيس القطاع الطبي بنادي المريخ الضوء على موقف المصابين وطمأن الجماهير  الحمراء واكد عودتهم في غضون أيام معدودات حتى يصبح الكشف خالياً من  الإصابات.

يعود المريخ الى التدريبات باستاده اعتباراً من يوم غدٍ  الثلاثاء ويؤدي الفريق تدريبه الأول في السابع مساء بعد ان منح الجهاز  الفني راحة للاعبين بعد وصول البعثة الحمراء الى الخرطوم عصر السبت الماضي،  وستتواصل التدريبات الأربعاء والخميس على ملعب استاد الخرطوم من أجل  التأقلم على اللعب في العشب الصناعي وبعد ذلك سيغادر المريخ الى بورتسودان  الجمعة لمواجهة الاتحاد السكندري على أن تعود البعثة الحمراء يوم الاثنين  المقبل استعداداً لمواجهة السكندري مرة اخرى بالخرطوم في الحادي عشر من هذا  الشهر، وسيتولى الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام الإشراف على التدريبات  الى حين عودة الألماني انتوان هاي الذي غادر الى بلاده لقضاء عطلة أعياد  الميلاد مع أسرته مثلما سبقه الى هناك كيمال هيلات المعد البدني للفرقة  الحمراء، وتلقى القطاع الرياضي تأكيدات بوصول الثنائي الى بورتسودان الجمعة  المقبل لإدارة مباراة المريخ امام الاتحاد السكندري.

عاشور في أول مران

ابلغ  المصري عاشور الأدهم القطاع الرياضي التزامه التام بالعودة في الموعد  المتفق عليه مسبقاً واكد وصوله الخرطوم عصر الغد على أن يشارك في المران  المسائي بعد ساعات من وصوله الخرطوم، وكان عاشور الأدهم قد استكمل فترة  المعسكر الاعدادي في الدوحة وحصل على إذن خاص من القطاع الرياضي للسفر  مباشرة الى القاهرة، وزيارة أسرته والعودة قبل انطلاقة التدريبات للمشاركة  مع زملائه في مباراتي فريقه السابق الاتحاد السكندري.

هاي وهيلات من القاهرة الى الخرطوم

يتوقع  أن يصل انتوان هاي وكيمال هيلات برفقة فريق الاتحاد السكندري الذي سيغادر  بطيران النيل من الإسكندرية الى بورتسودان مباشرة وسيؤدي المريخ مرانه  الأول في بورتسودان بالجمعة وربما نجح هاي في اللحاق بهذا التدريب.

القطاع الطبي يؤكد السيطرة على كل الحالات

ارسل  المستر علاء الدين يس رئيس القطاع الطبي بنادي المريخ تصريحات مطمئنة  للجماهير الحمراء وأكد أن كل الحالات الطفيفة التي ظهرت في معسكر الفريق  الأخير بالدوحة تمت السيطرة عليها، لافتاً الى أنه لا توجد غير اربع حالات  الأولى تخص عاطف خالد والذي سيخضع لعملية جراحية اليوم لإزالة عين سمكة،  وتوقع يس أن يغيب عاطف خالد عن الملاعب لمدة أسبوعين، وبالتالي لن يظهر في  افتتاح الدوري الممتاز لأنه سيكون بحاجة للتأهيل والمشاركة بجدية كبيرة في  التدريبات حتى يتمكن من اللحاق بالمجموعة، وتحدث يس عن حالة اللاعب بخيت  خميس مبيناً أنه يعاني من تمزق في العضلة ويحتاج الى تمارين تأهيل وجلسات  علاج طبيعي، مؤكداً عودته للمشاركة في التدريبات في غضون خمسة أيام بفضل  المجهود الكبير الذي يبذله أحمد العابد من أجل تأهيله ومساعدته في العودة  الى الملاعب على وجه السرعة، ولم يستبعد يس ان يلحق بخيت خميس بالمباراة  الثانية أمام الاتحاد السكندري إذا نجح في اقناع الجهاز الفني بجاهزيته  وقدرته على المشاركة مع المجموعة بصورة طبيعية.

عنكبة يحتاج الى ثلاثة أسابيع

قال  المستر علاء الدين يس إن عنكبة يحتاج الى عملية في الكاحل الأيمن، ذاكراً  أنه سيقابل اختصاصي العظام صباح اليوم، وبناء على تقرير الطبيب سيخضع  اللاعب لعملية جراحية وسيتم تحديد إذا ما كانت العملية ستجري داخل السودان  أم بالخارج، ونوه يس الى أن إصابة عنكبة ليست مخيفة، وليست جديدة، بل هي  إصابة كان يعاني منها عنكبة منذ فترة طويلة، متوقعاً ألا يحتاج عنكبة لأكثر  من ثلاثة أسابيع حتى يتمكن من المشاركة مع المجموعة بصورة طبيعية، وعن  اللاعب ضفر قال يس: حتى الآن ضفر لم يقابلني بعد العودة من الدوحة، ولكن  الفحوصات الطبية التي خضع لها هناك والتقارير الطبية اثبتت أن العظم سليم  وان اللاعب يحتاج للراحة فقط، وسيقابل الاختصاصي اليوم وسيحدد اذا ما كان  يحتاج الى عملية أم لا، متوقعاً أن يتم تحديد المدى الزمني لعودة ضفر  اليوم، واشار يس الى أن تشخيص كبار الأطباء في الدوحة جاءت نتائجه متطابقة  تماماً مع نفس نتائج التشخيص الذي خضع له في السودان، ذاكراً أن ضفر لا  يحتاج الى عملية ولم يستبعد عودته للمشاركة في التدريبات اعتباراً من  الاربعاء المقبل، ومضى يس: أحب أن اطمأن جماهير المريخ أنه لا يوجد ما  يستدعي القلق والخوف، وكل الحالات القليلة التي ظهرت طفيفة وتحت السيطرة،  ولا اتوقع أن تحدث أي مشاكل، وسيدخل المريخ الموسم الجديد بمشيئة الله بكشف  خالٍ من الإصابات حتى يقدم أفضل ما لديه ويحقق نتائج مفرحة لقاعدته  الجماهيرية العريضة.

طبيب نفسي مختص

قال علاء الدين يس إنهم  قاموا بتعيين طبيب نفسي لفريق الكرة يوم امس وسيكون متواجداً مع الفريق  بصورة مستمرة في الموسم الجديد، بعد ان تم توقيع العقد معه براتب شهري،  وأضاف: كذلك قمنا بتعيين اختصاصي تغذية متفرغ بعقد وراتب شهري وهدفنا من  ذلك استكمال الجهاز الطبي بصورة علمية لا تقل عن الأندية الكبرى، واستجبنا  لكل مطالب الجهاز الفني والتي كانت مطالب عادلة، لأن كل الأندية يوجد بها  اختصاصي نفسي، ويقوم بعمل كبير في مساعدة اللاعبين على أداء مهامهم بأفضل  صورة ممكنة، كذلك الدور الذي يقوم به خبير التغذية مؤثر جداً ومكمل لعمل  الجهاز الفني خاصة في النواحي البدنية، وأشاد علاء الدين يس بكل الخطوات  التي قام بها الجهاز الفني من اجل استكمال الجهاز بمسميات لم تكن موجودة من  قبل، برغم أهميتها، متوقعاً أن تنعكس هذه الإضافات الجديدة ايجاباً على  فريق الكرة وان يظهر في افضل حالاته في الموسم الجديد وأن يحقق تطلعات  الجماهير الحمراء، وامتدح علاء الدين يس العمل الكبير الذي قام به مجلس  الادارة من اجل تدعيم صفوف الفريق بعناصر مميزة وجهاز فني على درجة عالية  من الكفاءة، مع توفير اعداد نموذجي اسهم بوصول الفريق الى كامل الجاهزية  الفنية والبدنية، متوقعاً أن تنعكس كل هذه الإشراقات ايجابا على فريق الكرة  في الموسم الجديد حتى يحقق احلام وتطلعات الجماهير الحمراء.

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي
عمر الجندي
مسك الختام لبداية مشوار الأحلام

    عاد الزعيم موفور الصحة فى كامل العافية فى قمة الجاهزية لموسم كروى طويل تتخلله مباريات شرسة فى أدغال إفريقيا وسوح العرب ومطبات المنافسات المحلية .
    حسناً فعل الجهاز الفنى وهو يمنح اللاعبين راحة إجبارية لمدة 48 ساعة بعد أن غابوا عن الديار لأكثر من شهر .
    وبلا شك تمنحهم دفعه معنويه عاليه بجانب العامل النفسى .
    ولا يسعنا إلا أن نقول لكل من أسهم بقلبه وماله وجهده وفكره ووقته من أهل قطر ليس لنا خيل نهديها لكم ولا مال فليسعد النطق إذا لم يسعد الحال .
    أهل قطر بمختلف مسمياتهم دمتم لنا ودمنا لكم نهز جذع شجرة الحياة لتسقط علينا رطب الخير والسلام والمحبة والعشرة الجميلة النبيلة .

صدىً ثانٍ

    بعد ثلاث سنوات عجاف أخرج اللاعب الدولى الكبير صلاح الجزولى مهاجم هلال كادوقلى الحالى والهلال العاصمى السابق الهواء الساخن لأول مرة وبشجاعة يحسده عليها كبار لاعبى الهلال الحاليين بأن فترته فى الهلال كانت مضيعه وقت .
    وأن مباراتى هلال كادوقلى مع الهلال العاصمى فى الممتاز ستمثل أكبر تحدٍّ خاص بالنسبه له ليؤكد بأنه قادر على العطاء .
    وأنه من قرر ترك الهلال ويحتفظ بالأسباب التى دعته لذلك .
    إنجليزى ده يا صلاح الجزولى ؟ .
    فهمنا الفقرات الأولى ..أما الأخيرة خطيرة .
    واضحك مع الزمن العريض .
    الجزولى يكشف بأن الهلال مضيعه وقت .
    وموسم للنسيان .
    ثلاث سنين وصلاح الجزولى لم يفهم شيئاً من علاقته مع الهلال .
    وبمعنى أدق ليته استثمر الثلاث سنوات فى شى مفيد ..وليس مضيعه للوقت والجهد وفى النهاية لم يجن سوى السراب ..أقصد سوى الشطب .

آخر الأصداء

    اذا كانت هنالك مكاسب إيجابية من معسكري أنطاليا وقطر فهى تتمثل فى الانسجام والتناغم بين اللاعبين فى المقام الأول وهو خير معين للفريق فى المنافسات الداخلية والخارجية .
    بجانب العودة القوية للاعبى خط المقدمة وامتلاكهم لحساسية هز شباك الخصوم .
    وتلاشى الرهبه لدى اللاعبين الجدد من مواجهة الفرق بعد الاحتكاك مع المدارس الكرويه المختلفه .
    أيضاً بعودة الروح للرواقين الأيمن والأىيسر بعد أن ظللنا لأكثر من 5 سنوات فى ضياع لضعف مقدرات اللاعبين فى تلك الوظائف .
    المهم اكتشاف مقدرات لاعبين جدد مثل عصام عبدالرحيم فى حراسة المرمى بعد أن تم منحهم الفرص الكافيه وكان على قدر المسئوليه بعد أن وضع الحارس جمال سالم فى أكبر تحدٍّ وهو ما ننشده ليصب أخيراً فى مصلحة المريخ.
    وما أسعد الصفوة عودة بكرى المدينة لإحراز الأهداف خاصة وأن هنالك محبة كبيرة يكنها جمهور المريخ للعقرب .
    أما رمضان عجب فقد أثبت بأنه فارس الرهان فى أي مكان وزمان .
    الأهم هو الوصول للتشكيلة الأساسيه من خلال المباريات الأخيرة بمعسكر قطر .
    وأمامنا التحدى الأكبر فى مباراتى الاتحاد السكندرى المصري فى بورسودان وأمدرمان .
    ونعتبرها مسك الختام لبداية مشوار الأحلام .
    ختاما ياتى الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
إنتخابات إتحاد القدم السعودي

â–،  أسدل أمس الأول الستار على انتخابات اتحاد كرة القدم السعودي بفوز الدكتور (عادل عزت) برئاسة الاتحاد عقب فوزه على منافسه (سلمان المالك) بـ (25) صوتاً مقابل (17) صوتاً لتبدأ كرة القدم السعودية عهداً جديداً مع الرؤى الطموحة للدكتور (عادل عزت) والذي خلف الأستاذ (أحمد عيد) الذي لم يرشّح نفسه لدورة رئاسية أخرى عقب سنواته الأربع التي قضاها في رحاب اتحاد القدم السعودي.

 â–،  الدكتور عادل عزت في نبذة مختصرة هو أحد الإعلاميين الرياضيين كأول علاقة له بكرة القدم والتي أصبح بعدها عضو شرف بنادي (الأهلي السعودي) لقرابة العشر سنوات ثم اتجه للعمل بمنصب تنفيذي بشركة عبد اللطيف جميل المحدودة كما يعمل كمحاضر في الإدارة الرياضية بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة.

 â–،  نبذة الدكتور (عادل عزت) الذي يحمل درجة الدكتوراة في مجال (التسويق) يؤكّد أن كرة القدم السعودية موعودة بفكر رياضي على مستوى عال لأن قائدها الجديد اعترك بالعمل الرياضي وتحديداً مجال كرة القدم ويحمل من المؤهلات والدرجات العلمية ما يؤهله لشغل هذا المنصب.

 â–،  القاسم المشترك بين الرئيس السابق (أحمد عيد) والرئيس الجديد (عادل عزت) هو النادي الأهلي جدة فالأول كان حارس مرمى النادي الملكي والثاني تقلّد منصب عضو شرف بنفس النادي وهو ما سيفتح الباب أمام المتعصبين بالجار اللدود (الاتحاد) للحديث مجدداً عن محاباة الرئيس الجديد كما كان يحدث مع اتحاد عيد.

 â–،  اللافت للانتباه في انتخابات اتحاد كرة القدم السعودية هو أن الرئيس السابق أحمد عيد يعتبر أول رئيس يتقلّد المنصب (بالانتخاب) ليصبح عادل عزت هو الثاني عقب أربع سنوات بعيداً عن نظريات التشبّث بالمناصب والتسمّر بالكراسي القيادية بإدارة النشاط الكروي بالمملكة.

 â–،  نهج التجديد سيقود الكرة السعودية إلى التطوّر بلا شك فالرئيس الجديد سيبدأ من (إخفاقات وسلبيات) الرئيس السابق وبالتأكيد فإن المحاضر بكلية الإدارة الرياضية لن يجد الكثير من العناء في تطبيق نظرياته وفلسفته التي ستمنح المزيد من التوهج للكرة السعودية.

 â–،  النهج المذكور أي (التجديد) لم يتوقف على منصب الرئيس فقط بل حتى نائب الرئيس شهد فوز الأستاذ (ياسر المسحل) كما فاز بمقاعد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة كل من (خالد المقرن – عبد الله البرقان – مريح المريح – محمد الزهراني – موسى الزياد).

 â–،  والأسماء الخمسة تكرر منها كل من (خالد المقرن – عبد الله البرقان) اللذين تواجدا في عضوية إتحاد عيد السابق بينما كان ظهور الثلاثي الآخر جديداً في سماء اتحاد القدم.

 â–،  بالنسبة لمنصب الأمين العام سيتم (بالتعيين) من قبل رئيس الاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم عقب إجتماع مجلس الإدارة وكذا الحال بالنسبة للجان (الأربع عشرة).

 â–،  اللجان الأربع عشرة هى (اللجنة التنفيذية – اللجنة المالية والتسويق – لجنة المسابقات – لجنة الحكام – اللجنة القانونية – لجنة الطب الرياضي – لجنة العلاقات الدولية – لجنة الإحتراف وأوضاع اللاعبين – لجنة الإعلام – لجنة ألعاب كرة القدم – لجنة الدراسات الاستراتيجية – لجنة المسؤولية الاجتماعية – لجنة الإنضباط – لجنة الاستئنافات).

 â–،  الشاهد من التناول الحالي هو قيادة الإتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم من قبل شخص يحمل مؤهلات اكاديمية واعترك بالعمل الرياضي لعدد من السنوات على عكس ما يحدث بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الذي ظل مطية لقيادات لم نعرف عنها أي تاريخ رياضي سوى بكراسي الاتحاد العام.

 â–،  كما أن إتحاد القدم السعودي وخلال السنوات الأخيرة ظل في حالة (تجدد تام) على نقيض اتحادنا الهمام الذي سيطرت عليه وجوه بعينها وأسماء ظلت تحتكر مناصب اللجان المحتلفة لقرابة العقدين من الزمان.

 â–،  ما هى المؤهلات الأكاديمية (الرياضيــــة) لمن يشغلون مناصب المقدمة بالإتحاد العام حالياً؟ ولماذا لا نشاهد أدنى تغيير في الأسماء خلال كل دورة انتخابية.

 â–،  معتصم جعفر واسامة عطا المنان ومجدي شمس الدين ولجان مازدا التدريبية وصلاح التحكيمية (تمر السنوات) وتتغيّر الاتحادات ولكن هنا تتبدّل المراكز فقط والأسماء هى نفسها والإخفاق هو سيّد الموقف دوماً.

 â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: انتخابات القدم السودانية في أبريل هل من جديد؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوف سايد
حسن محجوب
المتعة كانت حاضرة فى الدوحة

    لم نستمتع بأداء راقٍ ومميز منذ سنوات طويلة ولم تخرج الجالية السودانية سعيدة ومبسوطة بمردود لاعبي المريخ منذ فترة طويلة.. لكن في مباراة عميد الأندية القطرية المريخ كان غير .
    المريخ أفرحنا وأسعدنا وقدم مباراة جميلة وكل شئ كان حاضراً.. متعة الأهداف والأداء والروح وكان من الطبيعي أن يحقق الفريق الفوز بأربعة أهداف نظيفة رغم أن فرقة الأهلى القطرى كانت ترغب في الفوز على المريخ والأهلى فريق كبير وعريق فى دوحة الخير ولا يستحق (هذه البهدلة)، ولكن حظه أوقعه في مواجهة المريخ.
    هناك فوارق بين إمكانات لاعبي المريخ الأجانب منهم والمحليين  وإمكانات لاعبي الأهلى  أضف إلى ذلك أن المريخ لم يتوقف وهو ينتفض من مبارة إلى أخرى مؤكداً أنه يسير فى الطريق الصحيح. المريخ استفاد من  التجارب الودية التى خاضها فى تركيا وبدت المبارة  أشبه بتدريب ساخن ولو أن مهاجمي المريخ ركّزوا أكثر لوصلت النتيجة إلى عشرة أهداف.
    عموماً خرجت الجالية السودانية فى الدوحة كذلك جماهير المريخ التى تابعت اللقاء من خلال التلفاز سعيدة بالأداء وبالنتيجة ورغم الفوارق بين الطرفين، لكن الجماهير كانت سعيدة وهذا الفوز العريض جاء في وقته لكن حذاري من أن يكون سبباً في التراخي وأن يعتقد لاعبو المريخ أنهم قد وصلوا الى قمة العطاء فجماهير المريخ لازالت تنتظر من اللاعبين الكثير والكثير.
    استمر رمضان عجب فى  التألق وقدم أداءً مميزاً في تلك المبارة  وكانت بصمته واضحة وأعجبني أيضاً أداء بكرى المدينة الذى خرج من القمقم وكاد أن يحرز هدفاً جميلاً ملعوباً ولكن المجنونة قالت لا وأبا القائم إلا أن يصد محاولتة الجميلة. أيضاً نشيد بأداء الظهيرين محمد عبدالرحمن والسمانى  اللذين قدما مبارلة كبيرة ومستوىً متميزًا.

إن سايد

    هجوم المريخ أصبح هجوم نارياً لا يعرف الخروج من أي مباراة دون تسجيل,.. ويقينى بأن رمضان عجب سيكون الحصان الأسود لكل مباريات المريخ القادمة.
    أشفق على مدافعى فرق الممتاز  كيف يوقفون هجوم المريخ؟ ويراقبون كلتشي أم عجب أم العقرب؟.
    أمير كمال نجم دفاع المريخ استفاد من الانتقادات وحالياً أصبح أحد أفضل لاعبي المريخ وعنصرا مهماً لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه.ويقينى  أنه يعد المريخ على نار هادئة.
    المدرب الألمانى أنتونى هاى والذى واجه انتقادات كثيرة فى طريقة اللعب أثبت أنه مدرب من طراز مدهش وأقنع المتابعين أنه يعد المريخ على نار هادئة.
    لا نريد أن نقول بأن مريخ العام الجديد 2017 أصبح مقنعاً لا لأنه هز أركان عميد الأندية القطرية الأهلى القطرى ولكن سيكون له شأن كبير داخلياً وخارجياً هذا الموسم.
    مباراة الأهلى القطرى أثبتت أن مريخ 2017 يتبلور على نار هادية ومازال الإعلام القطرى يتحدث عن المبارة والأداء الجميل الذى قدمه المريخ.
    نتنتظر مريخاً مهاباً خصماً شرساً يقهر الخصوم فى أحراش افريقيا ويزلزل أركان الفرق العربية من المحيط إلى الخليج. ننتظر مريخاً قوياً يعيد إلينا سيرة الأيام الخوالي.
    مريخ يخيف صافرات التحيكم ويهزم التنجيم والألوف. مريخ يخيف الأصدقاء قبل الأعداء. مريخ قوي تتحدث عن نتائجه التى سوف تدهش جميع الفرق المحلية والأجنبية.
    المريخ هذا الموسم سوف يخوض عدداً كبيراً من المباريات مما يتيح الفرصة لجماهيره للاستمتاع بالدورى المحلى وكذلك المباريات الإفريقسة ابتداءً من المباريات التمهيدية.
    مريخ 2017 نار منقد.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
المريخ سيد البلد والكاردينال سيعتذر

    كتبت هنا قبل عدة أيام أن الكاردينال سيعتذر للثمانين في المائة الذين اتهمهم بالرشوة أو يبعد المقربين منه واعتذاره ليس لأنه أحس بالخطأ أو ندمه ولكنه يعلم تماماً أن الفريق ضعيف ولن يصمد سواء على المستوى المحلي أو الإفريقي.
    الفريق إذا خسر سيجد كل الصحف التى (طردوها) من المعسكرات تنتقد بكل شفافية.
    لذلك سيعتذر الكاردينال حتى لا ينتقده أحد عندما يظهر الفريق بمستوىً متهالك ومهزوز بعد أن تفشت المشاكل في كل المجتمع الأزرق.
    لن يصمد الكاردينال طويلاً وسيعتذر لأنه يعلم تماماً أنه سيفقد كل الجماهير بمجرد أن تلوح أول هزيمة رغم وجود حكام صلاح أحمد صالح.
    سيعتذر لأنه يحتاج لكل الإعلام بمن فيهم الذين اتهمهم بالرشوة لأنه لن يتحمل الهزيمة منفرداً ولأنه يعلم أن الصحف الزرقاء استطاعت اختراق معسكراته المقفولة وفي السودان و لن يستطيع حجب الخبر والمعلومة وكل شئ يتعلق بالهلال.
    صمود الفريق لن يطول كثيراًً في الملعب خاصة أن شارة الكابتنية يتنازع عليها كاريكا مع آلة كردنة الإعلامية.
    الكاردينال سيعتذر لأنه تأكد أن اتهامه للإعلاميين ثم الحديث عن نشر القوائم بإعتبار أنها صدقات ثم ماحدث للدكتور محمد حسين كسلا ستجعل كل المحتاجين الذين ظنوا الخير في الكاردينال يتخوفون من الأذى الذي سيلحقهم بعد استلام الهبات والهدايا.
    على مدى 86 عاماً لعب فريقا القمة 363 مباراة فاز المريخ في 148 مباراة فاز الهلال في 117 مباراة تعادل الفريقان في 98 مباراة أحرز هجوم المريخ 421 هدفاً أحرز هجوم الهلال 386 هدفاً.
    هذا ما ورد في مقال أستاذنا أبوشيبة في الصدى عدد الأمس ومن الإحصائية لن أعلق كثيراًً على ما جاء فيها لأن الفارق كبير ويحتاج المدعوم 31 إنتصاراً على المريخ حتى يتساوى مع المريخ بمعنى 15 موسماً على أقل تقدير.
    يحتاج نادي الصفر الدولي أن ينتصر على المريخ مدة 15 موسماً بالتمام والكمال في الدوري والكاس حتى يصبح مساوياً له في عدد مرات الفوز على مدى 89 عاماً وهي عمر الهلال الصفري.
    حقق المريخ سيد البلد وزعيمها الأوحد الفوز في كل الحقب منذ الثلاثينات وحتى الألفية الجديدة ولم يستطع المدعوم التفوق على المريخ أبداً إلا في حقبة التسعينات وبفارق أربع مباريات فقط.
    إحصائية أشبه بالكابوس لكل الصفراب إذا اضفنا لها أن المريخ هو الفريق السوداني الوحيد الذي أستطاع أن يحقق بطولة قارية وثلاث بطولات إقليمية وبالمقابل فإن رصيد الهلال صفر دولي كبير وبلا إنجازات.
    محلياً وخارجياً التفوق لصالح سيد البلد على الرغم من المساعدات التحكيمية التى يجدها الهلال في التسعينات والألفية الجديدة.
    حقّ لشعب المريخ أن يفتخر ويفرح بسيد البلد وإنجازاته التى لا يدانيها أى إنجاز على مستوى كل الأندية السودانية
    وإذا فكر الصفراب مجرد تفكير أن يضعوا رأسهم بالقرب من رأس المريخاب فعليهم أن ينتظروا أن يخسر المريخ 31 مباراة تجمع بين الفريقين أى 15 موسماً دون أن يحقق سيد البلد فوزاً على الهلال.
    صعب جداً أن يحدث مثل هذا ولن يكون سهلاً أن يحدث فوز لمدة 15 عاماً دون أن يُكشر الأسد عن أنيابه حتى وإن قدم حكام صلاح احمد صالح خدماتهم الجليلة لنادي الصفر الدولي.
    بعد الحديث عن لاعب الهلال السابق والاسطورة (كسلا) فقط لمجرد انه أبدى رأياً فنياً قلبي مع المدن التى تبرع لها الكاردينال والمتوقع أن كل تلك المدن وكل من أستلم منهم أموالاً تبرع بها الكاردينال أصبح هدفاً للتشهير له ونشر اسمه في القوائم وسيأتى اليوم الذي ستصبح فيه أموال كردنة مرفوضة من كل محتاج.
    سيرفض الجميع أموال الكاردينال لأنها أموال يتبعها منٌ وأذى ولن يجد الرجل أحداًً يسلمه أموالاً خاصة قدامى لاعبى الهلال أو المشجعين البسطاء او حتى الثمانين في المائة الذين اتهمهم ثم سيعتذر لهم لاحقاً.
    أجمل ما قرات في 2016 هو تصريحات صلاح الجزولى التى وصف فيها فترة بالمدعوم ضياع وقت ولعمري هذا يكفى لختام عام جميل ههههههههههه.
    سؤال برئ :إذا اختلف الكاردينال مع أهل المدن التى قيل إنه تبرع لها هل سيخرج علينا ويقول إنهم استلموا منه رشاوي أو صدقات؟


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
ورفض سموحة الهلال

× اعتذر نادي سموحة المصري مقابلة الهلال السوداني وديا بمصر ظهر أمس، مما حدا بالأزرق اللجوء حيطة القصيرة فريق النصر المغمور بالدرجة الثانية ومع هذا لم يستطع الأخذ بثأره .
× الرأي عندي هو، أن رفض سموحة الضعيف الخفيف مقابلة الهلال هي رسالة قوية لأهل الأزرق بما وصل إليه ناديهم من سوء حال وهوان، عند الأندية المصرية حتى تلك الضعيفة غير المعروفة والمرصودة مثل سموحة.
× في الأسابيع الأولى من معسكر الهلال بالدفاع الجوي، زينت صحف البوار الزرقاء صفحتاها بإدعائها كذبا وزورا، أن الأندية المصرية تتسابق لملاقاة الهلال.
× هذه الفوضى الإعلامية الهوجاء أرغمت بعض الجهات المصرية أن تنفي وتستنكر ذلك النهج الكذوب، وتتهكم بسخرية على شطحات الأهلة الحمقاء.
× ماذا يقول أهل الهلال الذين وصل بهم الحال، إلى عدم تمكن فريق ناديهم من إجراء أية مباراة مع الأندية المصرية ذات الاسم والرسم، مثل الأهلي والزمالك والمقاولون والاتحاد السكندري.
× هل بعد كل هذا المحاق يحق لأي أزرق عاشق للهلال أن يحدثنا بهلال العزة والشموخ؟ أو هلال الأبطال؟ أو الهلال سيد البلد؟
× حتى نادي وادي دجلة الذي قبل على مضض وأخوي وأخوك، قرر أن يخوض فريقه مباراة الهلال بالرديف والذين هم تحت التجريب، ومع كل هذا التواضع المرير، يتحدثون بجرأة وقوة عين أن الهلال هو المرشح الأول للفوز بالأبطال هذا العام، أو كما قال عرابهم الكاردينال.
× شيكو كوكولا، السويس، النصر، رديف وادي دجلة، المنتخب العماني، هذه هي الأندية التي نازلها الهلال سيد السودان، ومع ذلك لم ينتصر سوى على السويس.
× أخيرا لجأ العراب لعاقلاته الأفريقية وإمكاناته المالية، حيث أغرى قورماهيا الكيني والبن الأثيوبي و الأشانتي الغاني، كي يحضروا للبلاد ويباروا الهلال.
× صحيح أن هذه الأندية لم تعد كما كانت في السابق، ولكن لا يمكن أن ننتقص من قدرها ومقدراتها، ولابد لنا أن نسأل هل هناك اتفاق تم بين الكاردينال وتلك الأندية على إلزامها بإحضار فرقها بنجومها الأساسيين؟ أم سنتفاجأ كما عودنا العراب بفرق من حواري تلك البلاد، لا تبتغي شيئا غير المال والتنزه،على حساب الأفكار الضحلة والأموال السائبة وبس.
× إذن على إدارة الهلال أن تضع شرطا واضحا بأن تحضر هذه الأندية بنجومها، وإلا عليها أن لا تبارح بلادها نحو السودان.
× الهلال ليس ناديا صغيرا أو وضيعا إطلاقا، ومن يقول غير ذلك يكون غير مسئول ولا يعتد برأيه بكل تأكيد.
× لكن الكاردينال وزبانيته أوردوه المهالك وسوء المسالك، فلاطمته
المشاكل من كل جانب، ولن يقوى تحت كسكتة هذا الرجل السوداء أبدا أبدا.
× عندما ذهب الهلال ليعسكر بالقاهرة ظننا أن الأمر الأزرق مرتب بدقة وعناية، وحقا الأندية القاهرية ترغب بشدة في منازلة الهلال، ولكن راح ظننا سدى وكانت الفوضى هي الأصل والفصل.
× يعود المريخ لإستاده عشية هذا اليوم، ويا بخت أهالي أم در بمريخ الإعجاز والإنجاز، ويا بخت الصفوة هذا المساء وهي تكحل أعينها بالأحمر الفاقع والأصفر الناير، وتلك النجوم السوامق في سموات العطاء الدافق.
× يتدرب الأحمر اليوم فقط بالقلعة الحمراء، وبعدها يذهب حسب رأي الجهاز الفني للإستاد العتيق في قلب الخرطوم، ليجري عملياته على العشب الصناعي حتى تكون هنالك فكرة وإلفة معه.
× بالجمعة يطير مريخ مانديلا لبور تسودان، ليكرم أهلها ويعز شعبها ويقابل باسمها الإتحاد السكندري.
× فلن يجد ثغرنا الجميل أجمل منه غير المريخ، فالأحمر سيكون هو الحدث والحديث في مهرجان الإبداع والتسويق الأنيق.
× يعود ليفربول وكسر خاطرنا، ويتعادل بالأمس مع الفريق الضعيف سندر لاند، ويهدر ذلك الجهد الذي سكب أمام مان سيتي، وبالتالي تقترب الشقة بينه والثالث، بعد أن كان قاب قوسين أو أقل من الفوز، ولكن يد ماني السنغالي رفضت إلا أن تلامس الكرة داخل المنطقة المحرمة، في آخر خمس دقائق ليفقد الريدز نقطتين ثمينتين في الدوري الإنجليزي، وهي تعادل عشرين نقطة من نقاط الدوري السوداني.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نسأل، فاروق جبرة الذي قال أنه يسعد لغضب بعض لاعبي المريخ لعدم دخولهم التشكيل، لأنه دليل على ثقة اللاعبين في قدراتهم، فنحن نسأله طيب ليه ما خليت صلاح نمر بره علشان يسعدك ويسعدنا معاك؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطاع العضوية يطلق مشروع حوسبة عضوية نادي المريخ 

 خاص : موقع المريخ اليوم 
 متابعة : أحمد دراج
  عقد قطاع العضوية بنادي المريخ إجتماعه الأول مساء الإثنين الموافق 2  يناير 2017م بقاعة المعلومات بدار نادي المريخ برئاسة ( أ. أحمد محمد مختار  ) رئيس العضوية وعضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وبعدد أعضاء تجاوز ال ( 80 % )  وكان محور الإجتماع الرئيسي مناقشة تصور عمل القطاع لفترة ال6 أشهر  القادمة وهي فترة تكليف لجنة التسيير الحالية والتي يقودها ( جمال الوالي )  ومن أبرز مهام هذا القطاع في هذه الفترة مراجعة العضوية كاملة ومواصلة  أكتساب عضوية جديدة وتجهيز كل العضوية للإنتخابات القادمة او تجهيزها متى  ماطلبت مع عمل ندوات تثقيفية للعضوية حتى يكون للمريخ عضوية مستنيرة تعي  واجباتها تجاه هذا الكيان كما وجه رئيس القطاع بعمل تصور متكامل لمشروع  حوسبة عضوية المريخ مع كافة الإحتياجات المطلوبة (  مالية - فنية - إدارية )  لنجاح المشروع وتم تكليف العضوين ( عبدالرحيم الشم - أحمد دراج ) بهذا  الملف كما تم مراجعة التصور المرفوع من قبل اللجنة المكلفة بذلك ووجه رئيس  القطاع بمراجعته وتنقيحه لمذيد من التجويد وتم إضافة العضو عبدالرحيم الشم  للجنة المكلفة بالتصور وذلك للإستفادة لخبراته الكبيرة وتم تحديد السبت  القادم 7 يناير 2017م موعدا للإجتماع الثاني.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة قطر تحملت نصف تكاليف معسكر المريخ في الدوحة



كشف مولانا مجذوب مجذوب نائب رئيس رابطة المريخ في قطر، ان الرابطة تحملت نصف تكلفة المعسكر الذي أقامه الفريق الاول لكرة القدم بالدوحة خلال الفترة من 21 إلى 31 يناير الماضي ورفض مجذوب تحديد القيمة المالية الاجمالية لما تحملته رابطة المريخ مكتفيا بتوصيف ما دفته الرابطة بـ ( نصف تكلفة المعسكر بالضبط ).

وأكد مجذوب ان رابطة المريخ في قطر تواصلت الايام الماضية مع الهيئة العليا للمشاريع والارث في قطر وهي المسؤولة عن تنظيم كاس العالم2022 من أجل فتح تعاون بين المريخ والهيئة وتم تقديم الدعوة  لهم لزيارة السودان تحت ضيافة نادي المريخ وتم قبول الدعوة مبدئيا على أن يتم التواصل قريبا مع مجلس ادارة المريخ للتنسيق الرسمي وتحديد موعد الزيارة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هاي يرفض عدداً من العروض القطرية 



جاء فى صحيفة الزاوية الصادرة صباح اليوم ان مدرب الاحمر أنتوني هاي قد تلقي عروضاً لتدريب ناديا الاهلى و ام صلال القطريين الا ان الالماني اعتذر عن الدخول فى اي مفاوضات حالياً مفضلاً التركيز مع الفرقة الحمراء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرنامج الكامل للمريخ ببورتسودان

اكد حاتم عبد الغفار ان بعثة المريخ ستغادر الى بورتسودان مساء الجمعة وسيتدرب الفريق السبت على ملعب المباراة باستاد بورتسودان على ان يواجه السكندري الاحد ومن ثم يعود المريخ الى الخرطوم الاثنين عبر طائرة واحدة ستنقل بعثتي المريخ والاتحاد تاهبا للمباراة الثانية باستاد المريخ والتي ستقام في الحادي عشر من هذا الشهر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

*مانشستر يونايتد يواصل انتصاراته بثنائية أمام وست هام
*سندرلاند يعرقل ليفربول بتعادل مثير
*جوارديولا: مسيرتي التدريبية اقتربت من نهايتها
*وست هام المنقوص يدفع ثمن الانتصار السادس تواليًا
* فيدال يعطي إشارة لرغبته بالانتقال إلى تشيلسي
*برانديلي: زازا سببٌ رئيسيٌ في استقالتي من تدريب فالنسيا
*اليونايتد يُفضل بيع شنايدرلين لأحد عمالقة السيري آ
*برشلونة يبدأ أولى خطوات المفاوضات مع خليفة إنريكي
*مورينيو: فرق المقدمة ستهدر النقاط مثل اليونايتد
*أنشيلوتي: ضغط السيري آ والليجا غير أي مكان آخر!
*والد زازا يكشف موقفه من فالنسيا بعد استقالة برانديلي
*سيميوني يُؤكد اقتراب رحيله عن أتلتيكو مدريد
*جوارديولا يُحدد موعد اعتزاله التدريب
*رسميًا | السنغال تتسلح بنجم ليفربول في أمم أفريقيا
*مدرب الجزائر يُضاعف أزمة سفيان فيجولي!
*كلوب: لا يمكنني تفسير تعادل ليفربول مع سندرلاند
*كارلو أنشيلوتي: كونتي وزيدان يقومان بعمل غير عادي
*جوارديولا: طرد فيرناندينيو؟ لا تسألوني، بل اسألوا الحكم!
* ليفربول يهدر نقطتين ثمينتين وسيتي يتدارك
*تشيلسي يتصدر قائمة الأندية الأكثر إنفاقاً في فترة التعاقدات الشتوية
*جمهور روما يكافئ محمد صلاح
*ثلاثي برشلونة المرعب يصل إسبانيا
*بابل يترك ديبورتيفو الأسباني إلى بشيكتاش التركي
*كوستا يكشف الأسباب التي دفعته للتفكير في الرحيل
*أنشيلوتي يوضح الفارق بين الدوريات الخمس الكبرى
*جوارديولا يتخلى عن أجويرو ضد برنلي
*سعيد المولد يعلق على عودته لأهلي جدة
*أنباء عن عودة بايج إلى عروض رو
*مورينيو يوضح موقفه من طرد فيجولي
*راشفورد يوضح كيف حسمت تعليمات مورينيو لقاء وست هام
*الإصابة تبعد فاجنر وباولينهو عن العربي
*ديوكوفيتش: نادال وفيدرير وموراي جعلوني لاعبا أفضل
*عناق حار بين مورينيو وصديقه القديم
*جوردان لارسون يسير على خطى والده
*ثنائي إنتر ميلان يقترب من الرحيل
*جناح روما على أعتاب تورينو
*10 لاعبين من مانشستر سيتي يحبطون مفاجأة بيرنلي
* وست بروميتش يقلب الطاولة على هال سيتي
*مانشستر سيتي يخسر فرناندينيو 4 مباريات
*موهبة نوريتش سيتي تشعل الصراع بين ليفربول وتوتنهام
*كوستا يكشف الأسباب التي دفعته للتفكير في الرحيل
*سندرلاند يعرقل ليفربول بتعادل مثير
*إنجاز جديد لكليشي في مباراة بيرنلي
*فينجر يكشف إعجابه بأحد المرشحين لخلافته
*فيرناندينيو يزيد أوجاع جوارديولا
*ديربي لندني على خدمات لاعب فولفسبورج

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 20 :

*بورنموث (-- : --) آرسنال الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 2 .. المعلق : يوسف سيف

*كريستال بالاس (-- : --) سوانزي سيتي الساعة : 23:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 5 .. المعلق : محمد بركات

*ستوك سيتي (-- : -- ) واتفورد الساعة : 23:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 4 .. المعلق : أحمد فؤاد

----------------------------

â—„ كأس ملك إسبانيا  دور الـ 16 :

*فالنسيا (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : محمد بركات

*أوساسونا (-- : --) إيبار الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 6 .. المعلق : حماد العنزي

*لاس بالماس (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد الساعة : 23:15 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : علي محمد علي

*ديبورتيفو لاكورونا (-- : -- ) ديبورتيفو ألافيس الساعة : 23:15 .. القناة : beIN HD 6 .. المعلق : نوفل الباشي

----------------------------

â—„ الدوري السعودي الأسبوع 16 :

*الاتحاد (-- : --) الخليج الساعة : 19:50 .. القناة : MBC الرياضية HD 1.. المعلق :عبدالعزيز الزيد

-------------------------------

â—„ كاس مصر - دور ال 32 :

*الشرقية (-- : --) النصر للتعدين الساعة : 15:00.. القناة : النيل للرياضة

‏==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 20 :

*ميدلزبره (0 : 0) ليستر سيتي
*إيفرتون (3 : 0) ساوثهامتون
*مانشستر سيتي (2 : 1) بيرنلي
*سندرلاند (2 : 2) ليفربول
*وست بروميتش ألبيون (1 : 1) هال سيتي
*وست هام يونايتد (0 : 2) مانشستر يونايتد

-------------------------------

â—„ كاس مصر - دور ال 32 :

*طنطا (2 : 0) اسوان

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تجمع روابط المريخ خلف المريخ في بورتسودان 

 خاص : موقع المريخ اليوم
 متابعة : أحمد دراج
  قرر تجمع روابط المريخ تسيير بص لبورتسودان لمساندة وتشجيع المريخ في  بورتسودان في اللقاء الحبي الدولي الكبير الذي يجمع زعيم السودان المريخ  والشقيق المصري الإتحاد السكندري مساء الأحد 8 يناير 2017م وذلك ضمن  فعاليات مهرجان البحر الأحمر للتسوق والسياحة والذي يتزامن كذلك مع  إحتفالات البلاد بالذكرى ( 61 ) لإستقلال السودان وكان أن رفع التجمع شعار (  لن تسير وحدك يامريخ ) ودائما مايكون تجمع الروابط خلف المريخ في حله  وترحاله داخليا وخارجيا وستتحرك بعثة تجمع الروابط الجماهيرية أمسية السبت  القادم وسترجع عقب المباراة مباشرة .





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اول أزمات الموسم.. رفع عدد اندية الممتاز الى 20 

يعقد مجلس  ادارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اجتماعه اليوم للنظر فى الطعن المقدم من  النيل شندي ضد لجنة الاستئنافات العليا و الذي قضى بهبوطة من الدرجة  الممتازة ، هذا من المتوقع و نسبة للاخطاء الجسيمة التى ارتكبتها لجنة  المسابقات بداية الموسم الماضي فى تحديد طريقة الهبوط بإصدارها للائحة  تتعارض مع النظام الاساسي للاتحاد ، من المتوقع صدور قرار بإبقاء النيل فى  الممتاز و كذلك النهضة ريك ليصل عدد الاندية الى 20 نادياً .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترقب في السودان لخيارات اتحاد الكرة حول أزمة الموسم

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

يترقب الوسط الرياضي بالسودان، أندية وإعلام وجماهير، نتائج الاجتماع الذي سيعقده مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة السوداني غدا، الثلاثاء، حول أزمات الموسم الكروي، والمتمثلة في قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات، التي فرضت على النيل شندي خوض مباراتي الملحق بدلا من الأهلي الخرطوم، وإعادة عدة جولات ببطولة الدوري العام بعد قرار سحب نقاط من نادي النهضة من مدينة رَبَك وسط السودان الذي كان قريبا من التأهل لبطولة العام.

في الأزمة الأولى كان الأهلي الخرطوم احتل المركز الـ15 مع نهاية الدوري الممتاز، وهو ترتيب يقوده إلى خوض مباراتي ملحق مع رابع بطولة الدوري العام.

لكن الأهلي تقدم بشكوى ضد لائحة بطولة الممتاز، مبررًا تعارضها مع القواعد العامة المنظمة لنشاط الكرة بالسودان، فثبت موقعه بين فرق الممتاز، وورط النيل في الملحق، فيما رفض الأخير خوض المباراتين الفاصلتين لتأكيد بقائه بالممتاز أو هبوطه منه، وقدم طعنا لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد ضد قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات.

وقال الأهلي ‘ن تعارض القواعد العامة مع نص لائحة الممتاز يجعل من القواعد العامة الأعلى حاكمية على اللائحة، وأن ذلك التفسير منحه حق البقاء بالممتاز.

أما الأزمة الثانية فكانت بالدوري العام المؤهل للممتاز، وتمثلت في استئناف تقدم به نادي الشرطة من مدينة القُضَارِف شرق السودان ضد النهضة في قانونية مشاركة أحد لاعبي الأخير بحجة أنه تسجل في الكشوفات ببطاقة عسكرية وليس رقم وطني، والأخير هو الشرط لاعتماد اللاعب بكشف فريقه، واستند في استئنافه على خطابات من جهات ليست ذات مصلحة ببطولة الدوري العام أو لها علاقة عضوية باتحاد الكرة، فحصل على مستندات قبلت بها لجنة الاستئنافات وأعادت له مباراته أمام النهضة، فكسبها وصعد للممتاز.

ولكن نادي النهضة طعن ضد قرارات الاستئنافات، ويرى أن قبولها لمستندات الشرطة معيب لأنها جاءت من جهة لا علاقة لها بكرة القدم.

وإزاء هاتين الأزمتين يواجه اتحاد الكرة السوداني خيارين عليه ترجيح كفة أحدهما على الآخر في اجتماع الثلاثاء، الأول أن يقبل بقرارات لجنة الاستئنافات، وينتظر تصعيد أندية النيل والنهضة لقضاياها لمحكمة التحكيم الدولية ، ما يهدد بدخول الكرة السودانية في فوضى كبيرة.

والثاني أن يقبل بأحكام "نصوص القواعد العامة" حول بطولة الممتاز كما في حالة الأهلي والنيل وفي هذه الحالة فأن الإتحاد وحده يتحمل نتيجة خطاء إصدار لائحة للبطولة متعارضة مع القواعد العامة، وفي حالة قبوله ببقاء الأهلي فإن كل موسم 2016 يكون باطلا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأندية تخرج بمكاسب جديدة من اجتماع اتحاد الكرة السوداني
2 يناير 2017
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


شاركغرّد+1ارسل


مبنى اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني
خرجت  أندية الدوري الممتاز السوداني لكرة القدم بعديد من المكاسب لدى اجتماعها  المطول الذي عقدته اليوم، الإثنين، مع رئيس الاتحاد، الدكتور معتصم جعفر.

وحضر  الاجتماع 5 أندية من الرابطة التي تكونت قبل أيام، هي الأهلي شندي،  والأهلي الخرطوم، والخرطوم الوطني، والهلال الأبيض، والمريخ كوستي، بينما  تغيبب 3 أندية هي الهلال، والمريخ، وحي العرب.

وقدم رئيس الاتحاد  كشفا بمستحقات الأندية المتأخرة عن موسمي 2015 و2016، وحدد لها اجتماع مع  الشركة الراعية للدوري يوم الخميس المقبل.

وكشف رئيس الاتحاد أن  العرض المقدم للبث من قناة واحدة هي الملاعب السودانية، ولكن للإنتاج  والتسويق، في وقت طالبت فيه الأندية منحها فرصة الترشيح والتفاوض مع شركات  خارج السودان، للحصول على حقوق بث المباريات.

واتفق الطرفان على تكوين لجنة من أندية الممتاز وخبراء من الاتحاد، لتحديد صلاحية الملاعب التي تلعب عليها مباريات البطولة.

وطالبت الأندية خوض مباريات الدوري الممتاز بنوع واحد من الكرة توزع على الأندية، تحمل شعار الاتحاد وشعار البطولة.

كما  طالبت الأندية مراعاة الواقع الاقتصادي الجديد، وتخفيف الضغط على الأندية  بمراجعة تعاقدات اللاعبين، وطرحت الأندية أن يعتمد الاتحاد أي اتفاق إضافي  بين اللاعب والنادي في تفاصيل العقد في حال اتفقا على بنود جديدة.

وطالبت  أندية الممتاز بمراجعة حوافز الحكام، ومنح المتميزين جوائز، كذلك تجنب  تعيين حكام لإدارة مباريات فرق المنطقة التي ينتمون إليها.

ووافق  رئيس الاتحاد على إمكانية تنفيذ مقترح وجود ممثلين لأندية الممتاز في لجنة  تعديل النظام الأساسي للاتحاد، وتم ترشيح الدكتور حسن علي عيسي، والفريق  شرطة طارق عثمان الطاهر، وحسن الكوباني، ومأمون بشير النفيدي، ليكونوا ضمن  أعضاء اللجنة.

كما وافق الطرفان على الالتزام بالبرمجة الصادرة من  لجنة البرمجة بالاتحاد السوداني للدوري الممتاز بآلية جديدة، بحيث تقدم  لجنة البرمجة أولا مقترحا يعرض على الأندية، وتتم مناقشته ثم اعتماده بشكل  نهائي، ولا يتم التعديل بعد ذلك إلا لظروف قاهرة، وستكون القرعة مفتوحة  وغير موجهة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â€‹منتخب الشباب يستقر على تشكيل بعثته لمعسكري قطر وتركيا


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





استقر  اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اليوم الإثنين على تشكيل البعثة الرسمية لمنتخب  الشباب السوداني من أجل خوض معسكره الإعدادي الطويل بكل من العاصمة القطرية  الدوحة ومدينة أنطاليا التركية، في وقت دخل فيه المنتخب معسكرا مغلقا  بضواحي الخرطوم قبل مغادرته اليوم الخميس المقبل إلى العاصمة القطرية  الدوحة.

وتتكون بعثة المنتخب من 40 فردا، بينهم 25 لاعبا، و11 من  الجهازين الفني والإداري، وسيرأسها من جانب اتحاد الكرة عضو مجلس الإدارة  ونائب السكرتير طارق عطا صالح ومن لجنة إعداد المنتخب اللواء إبراهيم  محجوب، سوف يلحق بالبعثة في قطر رئيس لجنة إعداد المنتخب محمد الشيخ ووكيل  وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي الدكتور نجم المرضي.

ومن ناحية أخرى  كشف المدير الفني للمنتخب مبارك سليمان أن المنتخب سيخوض مباراة ودية قبل  مغادرته إلى الدوحة، وأن فريق بُرِّي من دوري المستوى الأول بالعاصمة  الخرطوم هو المرشح لخوضها.

وأشاد سليمان بترتيبات المعسكر الخارجي  الذي يشمل الدوحة القطرية ومدينة أنطاليا التركية، وقال إن هذين المعسكرين  يقربان اللاعبين من أجواء البطولة ونسعى للاستفادة منهما أقصى فائدة.

ومن جانبه قال المدير الإداري لمنتخب الشباب منتصر الزاكي "زيكو" في تصريحات لـ""  مساء اليوم الإثنين، إن المنتخب دخل معسكرا مغلقا بمدينة اُم حراز بضواحي  جنوب العاصمة الخرطوم وإنهم تلقوا تأشيرة الدخول إلى قطر وتبقت بعض  الترتيبات الإدارية الصغيرة قبل مغادرة البعثة.

يذكر أنه وحسب  الترتيبات الإدارية أن منتخب الشباب السوداني سوف يمكث بالدوحة خلال الفترة  5-17 يناير/كانون الثاني وبعدها يغادر مباشرة إلى مدينة أنطاليا التركية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جبرة : الأجانب منحوا الفريق دفعة قوية ولن نعاني في توفير البدلاء

أكد  فاروق جبرة أن المريخ سيلعب مباراتي الاتحاد السكندري بالتشكيل الأساسي  بعد ان أصبحت الاستحقاقات الرسمية وشيكة، وسجل فاروق جبرة اشادة كبرى  بمستوى الأجانب الخمسة الذين انضموا للمريخ في فترة الانتقالات الرئيسية،  ذاكراً أنهم منحوا دفعة كبرى للفريق في كل الخطوط، كما اشاد باللاعبين  الوطنيين الجدد وبالقدرات العالية التي اظهروها في التدريبات والمباريات،  متوقعاً ألا يعاني المريخ الجديد مطلقاً في توفير البدائل في جميع الخانات،  سيما وأن كل اللاعبين على درجة عالية من التمييز والمنافسة بينهم على  أشدها من اجل الوصول إلى التشكيل الأساسي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ : سنكتفي بتجربتي السكندري

توقع حاتم عبد الغفار نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ ان يكتفي الجهاز الفني من التجارب الاعدادية بعد اداء مباراتي الاتحاد السكندري ببورتسودان والخرطوم
واضاف وقتها سيكون المريخ قد ادى عشر تجارب اعدادية وفق تدرج ممتاز وبالتالي سيكون قد وصل الى كامل الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية ولا اعتقد ان المريخ وقتها سيكون بحاجة لمزيد من التجارب الاعدادية
بيد ان حاتم عاد وقال : هناك محاولات لاداء مباراة امام اتحاد جدة منتصف الشهر على ان نغادر من هناك الى جيبوتي مباشرة لكن حتى الان لم يصل حتى مرحلة المكاتبات الرسمية بين الناديين وفي الغالب لن نلعب هذه المباراة وسنتوجه من الخرطوم مباشرة لجيبوتي.
واكد حاتم ان موعد سفر المريخ لجيبوتي يحدده الجهاز الفني لان موعد المباراة معلوم مسبقا وستكون في العشرين من يناير.

*

----------


## azzreem

*الف شكر علي الجهد المقدر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد نـور يكـرم المـلك فيصل العجب 

 لاعب المنتخب ونادي الاتحاد  السعودي كابتن محمد نور يكرم عملاق الكرة السودانية كابتن فيصل العجب  ويهديه فنيلته بالرقم 18 في حفل عشاء أقامه محمد نور لنجوم الكرة السودانية  الدوليين السابقين بمنزله بمكة المكرمة -



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
 ابراهيم عبدالرحيم
 حتي لا تتكرر تجربة غارزيتو.. محسن سيد..!!

 * تعالي الهمس كثيرا خلال الايام القليلة الماضية.. عن وجود(مسرباتي) في  الجهاز الفني للمريخ يقوم بنقل وشايات وتفاصيل تهدف لتشويه صورة الألماني  انتوني هاي.. ووصفه بالمدرب ضعيف القدرات.. وزيادة مساحات الضغط علي  انتوني.. بعد ان تبرع البعض بالحديث عن ضعفه التدريبي..!!
 * السلوك في  حد ذاته قبيح جدا.. ويدل علي روح مريضة تسعي للانتصار الشخصي علي حساب كيان  كبير.. وصرف مالي مرهق كان هدفه التميز.. ومنح المريخ القوة الكاملة التي  تعينه علي خوض موسم طويل ومرهق..!!
 * بدأ واضحا ان السلوك القبيح الذي  يقوم به عضو الجهاز الفني.. ناتج عن مواجد شخصية.. بعد ان نجح انتوني في  فرض رأيه وشخصيته علي كافة الامور الفنية والادارية الخاصة بالفريق.. وان  هذه السيطرة التي فرضها انتوني لم تروق للبعض.. فسعوا مباشرة لتشويه صورته  حتي يذهب ويخلو لهم الجو..!!
 * واهم من يقوك بذلك اذا ظن مجرد الظن..  ان بامكانه التأثير علي جمهور المريخ الواعي الذي اكتشف الامر بنفسه.. وقام  بتشكيل درع بشري لحماية مدربه.. بعد ان شاهد بصمته الواضحة في اداء وشكل  الفريق في مباراة الاهلي القطري..!!
 * وواهم اكثر من يقفون خلف الترويج  لهذه الاكاذيب والتسريبات.. بنجاحهم في تمرير مخططهم القبيح لزعزعة موسم  يسعي فيه كل المريخاب لجعله استثنائيا بقدر ما توفر للفريق من اعداد   وامكانيات ..!!
 * من حسن حظ المريخ ان هذا المسرباتي صاحب السلوك  القبيح قد انكشف امره مبكرا.. وبات معروفا للمقربين من صناع القرار في مجلس  الادارة.. وما زاد الامر سوءا عليه.. ما قدمه المريخ امام الاهلي القطري..  وارتفاع اسهم انتوني لدي الرأي العام المريخي..!!
 * ومن حسن الحظ اكثر  ان الازمة ظهرت في هذا التوقيت..قبل ان يدخل المريخ في التنافس الرسمي  والذي لا يحتمل اي ازمات من شأنها صرف الانظار عن الاهداف التي يسعى  المريخاب لتحقيقها..!!
 * عاني المريخ كثيرا من هذه السلوكيات.. ولم يعد  في الامكان انتاج اي ازمة جديدة تنسف كل المجهودات التي بذلها الوالي  ومجلسه لاعادة سيناريو الموسم الاستثنائي الذي قدمه الاحمر مع غارزيتو..!!
 * ووصلت المعاناة لابعد من التسريبات.. خاصة بين غارزيتو وحكيم سبع من  جهة.. والفرنسي نفسه ومحسن سيد.. وانتهي الامر لابعاد سبع.. بينما 
 ظل التراشق مستمرا بين غارزيتو ومحسن لدرجة تضرر منها المريخ كثيرا خاصة امام مازيمبي في نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا..!!
 * والموسم الماضي حدثت ازمة من نوع آخر بين لجنة ونسي والتونسي حاتم  بلهوشات بسبب تصرفاته وتدخلاته فيما لا يعنيه.. وتصريحاته المشاترة.. ولكن  اللجنة كانت حاسمة بانهاء خدماته..!!
 * مثل هذه الامور.. تحتاج لقرارات سريعة جدا.. لأنها ذات تأثيرات سلبية علي المشهدين العام والخاص بالفريق..!!
 *صمت مجلس المريخ ورئيسه الاخ جمال الوالي علي هذا الامر دون حسم جذري..  بتحذير هذا المسرباتي.. سيغريه بالطبع لمعاودة الكرة مرة أخري.. لان من  يأمن العقاب سيسئ الادب لا محالة..!!
 * ولو كنت مكان مجلس المريخ لقمت  من فوري بابعاد خميرة العكننة هذا.. حتي يعرف ان ما يقوم به مكشوف.. وان  عليه البحث عن مكان آخر لممارسه سلوكه القبيح..!!
 * ولكن للأسف لم يتخذ  المجلس اي خطوة واضحة تجاه ما حدث.. وكأنه يريد وضع مخدر موضعي علي  الازمة.. في حين ان بيده استئصال الامر نهائيا.. وسيجد السند الكامل اذا  قام بذلك..!!
 * طالبت في مقال الامس بتوفير الدعم والحماية الكاملتين  للالماني انتوني هاي من الانتقادات غير المؤسسة علي وقائع واضحة.. ومنحه  الفرصة الكاملة للعمل حتي تظهر بصمته علي الفريق..!!
 * ويمتد الدعم  والحماية لابعاد اي عنصر خلافي في الجهازين الفني والاداري.. مهما كانت  تأثيرات هذا العنصر.. لأنه مهما بلغ من اهمية.. لن يكون بمستوي أنتوني هاي  بأي حال من الاحوال.. ولن يتضرر المريخ من ذهاب هذا العنصر الخلافي بمستوي  ضرر ذهاب الألماني..!!
 * الوضع الحالي في المريخ لا يحتمل نشوء اي  مشاكل.. خاصة بعد ارتفاع مستوي الطموحات بفضل التسجيلات النوعية والمعسكر  المتميز.. والاستقرار الاداري الذي كان له القدح المعلي في كل هذه  المكتسبات..!!
 اتجاه الرياح..!!
 * المؤسف ان احاديث المسرباتي عن انتوني كانت علي الهواء مباشرة في الدوحة.. دون اي حياء..!!
 *  بعض مريخاب قطر استمعوا  لاحاديث مباشرة من هذا العنصر الخلافي يطعن  فيها في امكانيات الالماني.. لدرجة كانت مثار تندر من سمعوا تفلتاته..!!
 * سعدت بالدعم الكامل الذي وفره السيد جمال الوالي للألماني أنتوني هاي..!!
 * دعم الوالي لهاي مثل صمام امان للالماني في وجه الانتقادات التي شكلت رأيا عاما سلبيا واسعا ضد انتوني..!!
 *كتلة الممتاز المتفرقة بين علاقاتها مع قادة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم.. تريد ان تقف في وجه علاقاتها.. بعقد اجتماعات لن يكون لها اي  اثر..!!
 * ستجتمع الكتلة لتنفض.. لانها ليست علي قلب رجل واحد.. ولا يعلم اغلب اعضاءها حقوق انديتهم. !!
 * لن يحدث اي تقدم في مطالب اندية الممتاز.. لان الاتحاد يلعب معها بطريقة ذكية جدا..!!
 * مجرد منح الاتحاد الاندية حق التسويق والبث يؤكد انه يريد شغل الاندية بامر هو من اختصاص الجمعية العمومية..!!
 * الجهة الوحيدة التي تملك تغيير نص احتكار الاتحاد لحقوق التسويق والبث هي الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد الكرة وليس كتلة الممتاز..!!
 * اتحاد يريد جر كتلة الممتاز للفشل في حسم ملفي البث والتسويق لعلمه  التام بانها لن تقدر علي تسويق مبارياتها علي مستوي البث والرعاية..!!
 الاتحاد هو الكسبان الوحيد من شغل انديته بمداولات البث والتسويق.. وسيكون الحال هو ذات الحال دون تغيير..!!
*

----------


## kampbell

*✯ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻐﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ✯
  ✯ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ 23 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻟﻤﺮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﺒﻮﺭﺗﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ✯

   ﺳﻴﻨﺘﻈﻢ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻐﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺗﺎﻫﺒﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺑﻮﺭﺗﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻜﻨﺪﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ .
ﻭﺍﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ 23 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻟﻤﺮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺑﻌﺜﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺠﻬﺔ ﻟﺒﻮﺭﺗﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﺒﻌﺎﺩ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﻋﺎﻃﻒ ﻭﻋﻼء ﻭﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﺠﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يتسلم كشوفات الأندية السودانية للأبطال والكونفدرالية


ديربي سبورت:القاهرة
تسلم الاتحاد الافريقي ( CAF) رسمياً كشوفات الأندية السودانية المشاركة  دوري الأبطال وبطولة الكونفدرالية وضم كشف الهلال 26 لاعباً وسمى كل من  المريخ والأهلي شندي عدد 25 لاعباً فيما جاء كشف هلال التبلدي أعلى من حيث  العدد حيث ضم 27 لاعباً منهم ثلاثة لاعبين من الرديف.
الجدير بالذكر أن الهلال والمريخ العاصميين يمثلا البلاد في دوري الأبطال  في الوقت الذي يشارك فيه ناديا أهلي شندي وهلال الأبيض في بطولة  الكونفدرالية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻐﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﻭﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ 23ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻟﻤﺮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﺒﻮﺭﺗﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ


ﺳﻴﻨﺘﻈﻢ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻐﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺗﺎﻫﺒﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺑﻮﺭﺗﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻜﻨﺪﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ .

ﻭﺍﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ23ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻟﻤﺮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺑﻌﺜﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺠﻬﺔ ﻟﺒﻮﺭﺗﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﺒﻌﺎﺩ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﻋﺎﻃﻒ ﻭﻋﻼء ﻭﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﺠﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات امم افريقيا 2017



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اختيار 23 لاعبا لدخول المعسكر عقب مران الخميس
عيسى يرأس بعثة المريخ لبورتسودان وطارق لجيبوتي

قررت اللجنة التنفيذية للجنة التسيير اختيار الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى لرئاسة بعثة المريخ لبورتسودان على ان يكون عضو المجلس عبد الرحمن مدلل نائبا له، كما قررت اسناد رئاسة بعثة المريخ لجيبوتي لمواجهة الاتصالات في البطولة العربية للفريق طارق الطاهر واللواء مدني الحارث نائبا له..
وعلى صعيد آخر قرر الجهاز الفني اختيار 23 لمباراتي الاتحاد السكندري في بورتسودان والخرطوم بعد استبعاد المصابين بخيت وعاطف وعنكبة وضفر اضافة للموقوف علاء والمسافر جمال سالم، كما تقرر أن يدخل الفريق معسكرا مقفولا اعتبارا من يوم الخميس والمغادرة لبورتسودان بالجمعة...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فاروق جبرة: الجهاز الفني لم يصل للتشكيل الأساسي بعد والألماني مدرب كبير



قال الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام للمريخ ان الجهاز الفني لم يصل حتى الآن للتشكيلة الاساسية التي سنخوض بها المباريات التنافسية في الموسم الجديد مبيناً أن الجهاز الفني يحتاج لبعض الوقت للوصول للتشكيلة الرئيسية خاصة لمنح اللاعبين الفرصة الكافية لتقديم كل ما لديها بالرغم من اتاحة الفرصة لجميع اللاعبين المتواجدين في الكشف ولفت الى أن الجهاز الفني ظل يعمل بانسجام تام وما تم ذكره في حق الألماني انتوان هاي المدير الفني وتحدث البعض عن أنه دون مستوي المريخ  سمعت بهذا الحديث عقب عودة للبلاد واشاد جبرة بالمدير الفني ووصفه صاحب السيرة الذاتية خاصة لقيادته العديد من الاندية والمنتخبات في الفترة السابقة وأضاف جبرة أن الحكم علي اللاعبين المحليين او الاجانب في هذا التوقيت صعب للغاية ويجب منح الجهاز الفني واللاعبين الفرصة من اجل الحكم علي مجهودات الجميع حتى يستطيع الفريق الظهور بمستوى مميز في المرحلة المقبلة أفريقياً ومحلياً وعربياً

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* خواطر نجمة
سمية طه
المريخ يعانق محبيه

*وبمثلما تï»·ï»·ت الخرطوم عشية ليلة رأس السنة بحضور أنيق للمريخ الحبيب بعودته الظافرة من معسكره بقطر والذي سبقه بتركيا..فإن أم درمان تتï»·ï»· أيضا مساء اليوم بإطï»»لة نجوم المريخ بملعبهم الرسمي حين يؤدون اليوم أولى تدريباتهم عقب العودة..
*شوق كبير تحسه جموع الصفوة تجاه معشوقها الذي غاب عنها قرابة الشهرين كانت كأنها دهور فكانت اللهفة حاضرة بالمتابعة اللصيقة لكل أخباره سيما المباريات..شوق لم تطفئه التساؤï»»ت عن نتائج المباريات وï»» خففه لهيب تألق النجوم بل زادت أجيجه ..
*أيام وليال قضتها الصفوة بإنتظار عودة المحبوب ورؤيته ..وها قد تحقق المأمول فعادت البعثة ظافرة سالمة غانمة بحمده تعالى ..ثم تبلورت أماني العودة برؤية النجوم على ملعبهم وها هي اï»·منيات تضحى واقعا مساء اليوم من خï»»ل عودة النجوم فعليا للتدريبات وهي فرصة ثمينة ليس لبل الشوق فحسب إنما في اï»¹طمئنان على الفرقة الحمراء ككل..
*هي يا صفوة فرصة ï»» أعتقد أن هناك من سيفوتها ..لذلك أتوقع تدافعا رهيبا من قبل كل الجماهير لتحية النجوم ومؤازرتهم عن قرب تأكيدا على دورها الذي ظلت تقوم به وعلى أكمل وجه..ومما يزيد من أهمية حضور الجماعير اليوم واï»¹طمئنان أن المريخ سيشد الرحال شرقا نحو مدينة بورتسودان ï»·داء مباراة اï»¹تحاد السكندري..
*صادق أمنياتي أن تكون الصفوة كما عهدناها فتحسن إستقبال نجومها خاصة الجدد منهم دï»»لة على أن المريخ عالم جميل..بل ..عفوا..المريخ أجمل عالم قطعا!
*همس الخواطر:
*عدد من القطاعات تم تكوينها ..ولكن لم نسمع شيئا بخصوص قطاع المرأة!
*وطالما تكوين القطاعات لم يكتمل فسننتظر لحين إكتماله ولكننا نؤكد على أهمية قطاع المرأة!!
*سابقا كان قطاع المرأة يشكل حضورا رسميا في بداية إعداد الفريق وتوزيع الفواكه وï»» ننسى دور اï»·خت الفاضلة سعدية عبدالسï»»م في ذلك..واليوم يأتي تدريب المريخ اï»·ول عقب العودة من معسكري اï»¹عداد وليس ثمة وجود رسمي للمرأة المريخية لكني آمل مشاركتها بشكل عام وبدون مسميات
*وليس هذا بغريب ..فقد ظلت المرأة المريخية تشكل حضورا دائما وطاغيا في كل المناسبات..
*ويكفي ما فعلته لجنة المرأة قبل سنوات من اï»µن ..وتحديدا عقب حادثة أم مغد المشئومة بإقامة ملتقى جمع اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني زبعض أعضاء مجلس اï»¹دارة بمنزل اï»·ستاذة سارة أبو كان الهدف اï»·ساسي منه تغيير أجواء الحزن التي تخيم على اï»·سرة المريخية ونجوم المريخ بشكل عام حتى يعودوا لمواصلة مشوارهم..وقد حقق اللقاء اï»·سري ما هو مطلوب..
*تلك لمحة مما قامت وما زالت تقوم به المرأة المريخية دون من أو رياء..ولهذا ننتظر قرار تكوين قطاع المرأة ضمن بقية القطاعات..
*طالما كان الحديث عن قطاع المرأة بالمريخ فإن القامات تنحني إجï»»ï»» وتعظيما للدكتورة نفيسة أحمد اï»·مين صاحبة التاريخ السياسي الناصع والرياضي المشرق..نحييها ï»·نها كانت أول رئيس لقطاع المرأة تحت مسمى لجنة المرأة المريخية..فلها التحية والتقدير ولكل الحمراوات..
*والتحية للصفوة التي نعلم أنها لن تتأخر عن التدافع مساء اليوم لمتابعة فريقها في أول تدريب..
*اللهم نسألك النصر للمريخ باï»·مس واليوم وغدا وكل يوم..اللهم نسألك النصر للمريخ دائما وأبدا..اللهم آمييين
*همسة أخيرة:
خاتي ايدي فوق الوجعة ..وإيدك ما بتصل !

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اربعة عشر قرار في إجتماع رئيس الإتحاد معتصم جعفر مع اللجنة التمهيدية لأندية الممتاز 

  عقد الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  إجتماعاً ظهر اليوم بقاعة المؤتمرات الرئيسية بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد  بالخرطوم (2) مع اللجنة التمهيدية لأندية الدرجة الممتازة ممثلين لها أندية  المريخ الخرطوم والأهلى الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطنى الخرطوم والهلال الأبيض  والمريخ كوستي وهي اللجنة التي تكونت من قبل أندية الدرجة الممتازة من  مخرجات الإجتماع السابق وهي لجنة مفوضة من قبل أندية الممتاز .
  إفتتح الإجتماع بالحديث الدكتور معتصم جعفر مرحباً باللجنة التمهيدية  لأندية الدرجة الممتازة مبيناً أن الإجتماع يأتي مواصلة للإجتماع الأول  الذي حضرته جميع الأندية والذي تم الإتفاق فيه علي تكوين اللجنة التمهيدية  لبحث المسائل المشتركة وتنفيذ المخرجات التي يتم الإتفاق عليها والمسائل  التي يتم التوصل إليها مشيراً لجدية إتحاده في التعاون مع الأندية والسعي  لتنفيذ ما يتم الإتفاق عليه لتطوير الدوري الممتاز وتفعيل الإستثمار  والتسويق .
 وقال بأن الإجتماعات ستتواصل والحوار سيستمر لحين تحقيق الأهداف المنتظرة.
  ممثلو اللجنة التمهيدية تحدثوا في الإجتماع مشيدين بنهج الإتحاد في الحوار  مع الأندية وتلمس مشاكلها والعمل الجاد لأن يكون الدوري دوري محترفين  وقالو بأنهم يمثلون جميع أندية الممتاز التي فوضتهم للحوار مع الإتحاد  وأوضحوا بأنهم سعداء لجدية الإتحاد وقربه من الأندية وإشراكه لها في كل  صغيرة وكبيرة تخص المسابقات وأبانوا بأنهم سيكونون قدر التحدي وجاهزون لأن  يكون موسم 2017م مميزاً في كل شئ.
 وبعد حوار مطول ومناقشات مستفيضة قرر الإجتماع الآتي:
 أولاً : 
 تحديد إجتماع مع شركة سودانى للإتصالات المحدودة راعي الدوري الممتاز يوم  الخميس الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً لبحث الإستحقاقات السابقة.
 ثانياً : 
 مراجعة الإستحقاقات المالية للأندية طرف الإتحاد وتسليمها كشف حساب بذلك.
 ثالثاً : 
 طلبت الأندية كرة قدم خاصة بالدوري الممتاز يكون عليها شعار الإتحاد ولوقو  الدوري الممتاز تصنع بالمواصفات العالمية وتوزع في إستادات مدن الدوري  الممتاز.
 رابعاً : 
 تكوين لجنة خبراء مشتركة من الإتحاد  السودانى لكرة القدم وأندية الممتاز لتحديد صلاحية الملاعب التى تجري عليها  مباريات الدوري الممتاز قبل إنطلاقة الموسم الرياضي 2017م.
 خامساً : 
 مواصلة الجهود فيما يختص بالرعاية والبث التلفزيونى للدوري الممتاز لزيادة مداخيلهما ودراسة العروض المقدمة بخصوصهما.
 سادساً : 
 التأكيد على أهمية الدوري الرديف وتأمين مسابقة منتظمة له والبحث عن راعي  لها أو تضمين الرعاية لراعي الدوري الممتاز لتكون الرعاية مشتركة للممتاز  والرديف.
 سابعاً : 
 الموافقة على إضافة أي ملحق في التعاقدات  بين الأندية واللاعبين بموافقة الطرفين وهي العقودات الخارجية التي تبرمها  الأندية مع اللاعبين ولا تكون مضمنة في العقد الرئيسي الموجود في الإتحاد  فإذا تم الإتفاق بين النادي واللاعب علي إضافة ذلك كتابة يمكن إضافتها  للعقد وإعتمادها من الإتحاد.
 ثامناً : 
 إعادة النظر في رسوم التعاقدات وأرانيك التسجيلات.
 تاسعاً : الإهتمام بالحكام ولجنة التحكيم وتهيئة الأجواء الصالحة لهم  ليؤدوا مهمتهم على الوجه الأكمل ومراعاة عدم إسناد إدارة المباريات لحكام  من مدن الفرق التى تكون طرفاً في المباريات وتحفيز الحكام المتميزين.
 عاشراً : 
 وافق رئيس الإتحاد على إمكانية تنفيذ مقترح وجود ممثلين لأندية الممتاز في  لجنة تعديل النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم وتم ترشيح الدكتور  حسن على عيسي والفريق شرطة طارق عثمان الطاهر والأستاذ حسن الكوباني  والسيد مأمون بشير النفيدي ليكونوا ضمن أعضاء اللجنة وسبحث الرئيس كيفية  إضافتهم للجنة.
 حادي عشر: 
 الإلتزام بالبرمجة الصادرة من لجنة  البرمجة بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم للدوري الممتاز بآلية جديدة بحيث  تقدم لجنة البرمجة أولاً مقترح البرمجة يعرض علي الأندية وتتم مناقشته  وإجازته ويتم إعتمادها بشكل نهائي بعد عرضها علي الأندية ولا يتم تعديلها  بعد ذلك إلا لظروف قاهرة وستكون القرعة مفتوحة وغير موجهة.
 ثاني عشر : 
 التأكيد عيل التطوير والتأهيل الإداري والفني وإعتبار موسم 2017م موسم التأهيل والتطوير والتحول التدريجي نحو الإحتراف.
 ثالث عشر : 
 السعي لتكوين رابطة الأندية المحترفة وتمثيلها في الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بنسبة 100%.
 رابع عشر : 
 التوقيع علي ميثاق شرف بين الإتحاد والأندية يتم التوقيع عليه من قبل  رؤساء الأندية ورئيس الإتحاد تأكيداً حاكمية الإتحاد ومبادي اللعب النظيف  والتعاون بين الأندية لتطوير كرة القدم والإلتزام بالبرامج الصادرة من  الإتحاد،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفــــر سليمــان
إخماد نيران الفتنة!

قبل أيام جمعتني مكالمة مع أحد اللاعبين الذين غادروا كشف الفريق خلال الفترات الماضية، وتحدثنا عن كثير من المواضيع، وكان من بين ما تحدثنا عنه (جماعات الضغط) التي يكونها كبار اللاعبين للأطاحة بالمدربين، وبعض رفاقهم، وحتى مجالس الإدارات!
كان يتحدث معي بثقة كاملة عن قدرة بعض اللاعبين على إحداث التغييرات على كافة المستويات، وقدرتهم التامة على تشكيل الفريق حسبما يرغبون أو حسب ما يحقق لهم من منافع، بالطبع لم يذكر من بين تلك المنافع مصلحة الفريق.
وأكد أن وجود هذه الجماعة لا يعتبر حصريا على أندية القمة فقط، فهي جماعية تتولد في كل الفرق، شأن ذلك شأن الجماعات التي تتولد في كل المنظمات التي تضم جماعات من العاملين!
ومن بين ما ذكره ..أن المدرب الذي لا يأتي على مزاج اللاعبين، أو يشعرون بأن خطر الإبعاد عن التشكيل الرسمي يتهددهم وأن الفرص ستتاح لغيرهم أو أنه سيتعين عليهم اللعب في وظائف غير التي إعتادوا اللعب بها، فإن ذلك مدعاة لتكوين جماعة يكون همها إقصاء المدرب.
ومن بين الوسائل التي يتخذونها، فقدان النتائج، وتحريض أكبر قدر من اللاعبين ليسيروا معهم في ذات الإتجاه، حتى وإن كانوا من اللاعبين الذين يثق فيهم المدرب، وإلا فإن اللاعب الذي يقف ضدهم سيكون مصيره الشطب في أول فترة تسجيلات!
وأكد لي ذلك اللاعب (السابق) بأن هذا الأسلوب ظل متوارثا،وأنهم لم يستحدثوه ، بل توارثوه جيلا بعد جيل، وأنه واحده من أساليب الحماية والبحث عن البقاء لأطول فترة ممكنة!
لم يكن حديثا مفترى ..بل كان حديثا حقيقيا ، وقد صاحبه ضرب أمثلة، رأيتها من قبل رأي العين، وهو أمر مؤسف بكل تأكيد، ويؤكد على تخلف مثل هذه العقليات، وربما سوء التركيبة الشخصية والنفسية.!
تذكرت مادار في تلك المكالمة، وأنا أسمع عن جماعة ضغط تتولد وسط بعض اللاعبين غرضها إقصاء الألماني أنتوني هاي، وهو ما لمح له أكثر من زميل ، ولم يرد حديثا واضحا بهذا الخصوص!
لم أستبعد ذلك، ولكن تأسفت على أن الوقت لا زال مبكرا على (التآمر) القذر على أنتوني هاي، وهو مخطط يجب أن يتم التحقيق حوله، ولا يترك خلف حجب الأسرار بل يجب أن يتم التعامل معه بمنتهي الحزم والحسم.
أجد نفسي متعاطفا مع أنتوني هاي الذي حين تم إعلان إسمه ووجه بحملة تشكيك رهيبة ، بل تم دمغه بالفشل التام قبل أن يحضر إلى السودان، ولا زال البعض يشكك في قدراته التدريبية.!
حتى وهو في فترة إختبار قدرات اللاعبين، والوقوف على الفريق الذي سيشرف عليه، تم الطعن في وجوده وطالبوه بالنزول إلى الملعب وقيادة الفريق، وتلك فترة كانت أشبه ب(المحرقة) ولكنه تعامل معها بذكاء!
سافر مع اللاعبين إلى معسكر الإعداد فتمت مهاجمته بلا أسباب منطقية، ووصفت التجارب التي خضع لها الفريق تحت إشرافه بالضعيفة ، وغير المجدية وما إلى ذلك من أوصاف !!
وحينما بدأ يعمل ، ويختار في عناصره، ويبحث عن أفضل السبل الفنية التي تقوده إلى صناعة فريق قوي يحقق البطولات على المستويين المحلي والقاري، إندلعت حرب داخلية تستهدف بقاءه !!
أحبتي ..نرى أن أنتوني هاي يحتاج إلى حماية (شرسة) من قبل مجلس الإدارة، وكذلك من جمهور المريخ، فليس من المنطقي أن يتم الحكم على مدرب في فترة إعداد رئيسية!
في السابق كان الحكم على بعض المدربين يأتي بعد إكماله (دورة واحدة) فقط، ولا يكملون الموسم حتى يجدوا فرصتهم في تقديم ما عندهم، وها نحن نصل لمرحلة الحكم على المدربين من خلال فترات الإعداد الأولى!!
يجب على مجلس الإدارة، وعلى الأخوة بالقطاع الرياضي تحديداً، وقف هذه (المهزلة) فورا، والتفكير في حسم كل ما من شأنه ضرب الإستقرار الحالي، حتى وإن دعا الحال إلى إخراج كل شئ للعلن.!
إن كان هناك لاعبين يريدون العبث بمكتسبات الفريق الأخيرة، فيجب أن يوضعوا في (رف الانتظار) ليعصف بهم (مايو) القادم، بلا أي تردد، وأن يكون البقاء في الكشف الأحمر (للأفيد) ومهما كانت الأسماء والقدرات الفنية، فالأخلاق تأتي أولا!!
لا يوجد حصانة للاعب مهما كان مستواه، وحاجة الفريق الفنية له، فهناك فترة يمكن فيها سد النقص بلاعبين لهم (اخلاق) وقدرات تفوق من يريدون إفساد الأجواء الحالية.!
ما تم خلال الفترة الماضية لا يمكن أن ينسف بتصرفات خرقاء من لاعبين أو (غيرهم) ومهما كانت المبررات، فأنتوني هاي واحد من مكتسبات الفترة الماضية والمساس به يجب أن يواجه بالحسم والحسم فقط!
دعم رئيس النادي للمدير الفني يمثل حصانة كافية له، وكذلك حرص أعضاء المجلس على إستمراره وإكتمال تجربته حتى نهاية الموسم يضيف الكثير للحصانة التي يوفرها وجود الأخ رئيس النادي على رأس القطاع الرياضي وهو دعم نتمنى أن يستمر ولا يتأثر بأي مؤثرات أخرى!!
سيعود هاي ..وسيتنظم النجوم في جدول التحضيرات للموسم الجديد ومن أراد اللحاق بالركب بعيدا عن نظريات المؤامرة وإدعاء المصلحة العامة، مرحبا به، ومن أراد غير ذلك ..فلا بكاء عليه..و(الباب يفوت جمل)!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيبات كبيرة من مجلس المريخ وتوقعات بحضور جماهيري كبير لتجربة المريخ الثانية مع الاتحاد السكندري بالقلعة الحمراء


  يتوقع مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حضورا جماهيريا غير مسبوق في المباراة  الثانية التي سيلعبها المريخ بالقلعة الحمراء في الحادي عشر من هذا الشهر.
 لذلك قام بترتيبات كبيرة من اجل اخراج تلك المباراة في ابهى صورة
 حيث يتوقع لها ان تحقق رقما قياسيا نظرا للجماهير المتعطشة لرؤية نجوم  التسجيلات الذين اعلنوا عن انفسهم بقوة في التجارب الاخيرة بالدوحة بقيادة  الغربال والسماني الصاوي وعاشور الادهم وصانع اللعب النيجيري اودجو.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقع موسماً نموذجيا للفرقة الحمراء: أحمد السيد: خلال العشرين عاما الماضية لم أر أفضل من إعداد المريخ الحالي




 الخرطوم - حافظ محمد أحمد

 وصف أحمد السيد عضو دائرة الكرة بالمريخ معسكر فريقه الذي أقامه في تركيا  والدوحة بالناجح ومضى أبعد من ذلك مؤكدا أنه لم يشاهد إعدادا أفضل من  الإعداد لهذا الموسم معددا الأسباب، ورأى أحمد السيد أن أنتوني هاي مدرب  كبير وأنجز رفقة فاروق جبرة عملا مميزا للغاية ودعا جماهير المريخ للحكم  بعد أن يشاهدوا الفريق على أرض الملعب بالقلعة الحمراء وطالب بمنح الألماني  فرصة كافية، رافضا الحكم المتسرع، واعتبر أحمد السيد أن الانضباط خلال  المعسكر كان أمرا لافتا مشيرا إلى أن اللاعبين الكبار أجبروا الجدد على  الالتزام والانضباط، ونفى مساعد مدرب المريخ السابق أن يكون التفكير المادي  كان سببا في قبوله للعمل الإداري، لافتا إلى أنه وجد نفسه تماما في القطاع  الرياضي ودائرة الكرة، منوها إلى أن لقب دائرة الألغام الذي أطلقه البعض  في وقت سابق على دائرة الكرة بات ماضيا فقط، مشيرا للتفاهم التام مع حاتم  عبد الغفار الذي وصفه بالشخصية المتميزة في كل شيء.
 في البداية كابتن أحمد السيد كيف ترى معسكري تركيا والدوحة؟
 باعتباري شاهدا رأى كل شيء أعتبر أن المعسكر كان الأنجح على الإطلاق وخلال  مسيرتي في النادي في كل السنوات الماضية كلاعب ومدرب لم أشاهد أفضل من  إعداد الفريق الحالي، أرى أنه كان مميزا في كل شيء ولأول مرة في تاريخ  الأندية السودانية يبدأ الإعداد في مثل هذا الوقت المبكر ويستمر كل تلك  الفترة، كما أن الانضباط والالتزام التام والعمل الفني والبدني كان لافتا  خلال فترة المعسكر، في تركيا كانت التجهيزات على أعلى مستوى بينما كان  الأساس في الخرطوم جيدا للغاية وقدم لنا مؤشرا جيدا لشكل الفريق ومدى  انضباط اللاعبين لأن المريخ عانى في السنوات الماضية من مشكلة الانضباط  والالتزام في بداية فترة المعسكر الإعدادي.
 * البعض تحدث كثيرا عن  الأذونات التي منحت لعدد من اللاعبين ما فسره كثيرون بأنه خرق للانضباط وهو  الشعار الذي رفعه المدرب ومجلس الإدارة؟
 من يتحدث عن عدم انضباط  المعسكر مغرض ويجافي الحقيقة تماما، الأذونات لم تكن بالصورة المزعجة،  بالنسبة لكونلي لم نمنحه نحن الإذن وإنما كان اتفاقه واضحا مع مجلس الإدارة  قبل حتى أن يعرف موعد انطلاقة الإعداد، وعاشور الأدهم منحه المدرب الإذن  لكونه كان مواصلا إعداده مع فريقه حتى قبيل توقيعه للمريخ بساعات وأظهر  المصري أنه يملك مخزونا جيدا من اللياقة البدنية والقوة الجسمانية، عدا ذلك  نحن مسؤولون عن الأذونات ولم نمنح لاعبا إذنا من فراغ، أعتقد أن البعض  يضخم الأمور كثيرا وينظر لها من زاوية أخرى بخلاف النقد الموضوعي.
 * هناك من فسر قبولك لمنصب إداري وتخليك عن التدريب ولو مؤقتا بأن تفكيرك مادي بحت وهدفك الاستمرار في المريخ فقط؟
 الحديث ليس صحيحا بالتأكيد، دفعت ضريبة المريخ لاعبا ومدربا حتى وإن كان  لنصف موسم أرغب في خدمة المريخ في أي موقع ومن أي مكان ومستعد أن أعمل في  أي منصب يرى أهل المريخ أنني قادر على تقديم الإضافة فيه، لست بعيدا عن  الإطار الفني بل قريب للغاية من فاروق جبرة والمدرب ونعمل بتناغم كامل  وكأسرة واحدة هدفنا واحد والمصلحة مشتركة، كثير من أبناء النادي حتى بعيدا  عن المريخ عملوا في الأجهزة الفنية ومن ثم عملوا في مناصب إدارية مثل  إسماعيل يوسف في الزمالك الذي بدأ حياته كمدرب واستمر فترات طويلة وبعد ذلك  عمل في منصب رفيع في دائرة الكرة وحقق نجاحات لافتة بل واستمر مع كثير من  المدربين ـ وجدت نفسي تماما في دائرة الكرة وبيننا انسجام كامل أنا وحاتم  عبد الغفار بجانب رئيس القطاع الرئيس جمال الوالي.
 * ألا تخشى الاصطدام بالكبار في المريخ وهو من المشاكل المزعجة لأفراد دائرة الكرة في الأندية السودانية؟
 (يقول أحمد السيد ضاحكا): كيف أخشى لاعبين دربتهم وزاملتهم، الكبار الذين  يتحدثون عنهم هم من ساعدونا في مهمتهم وكما قلت أجبروا الجدد على الانضباط،  لاعبو المريخ ناضجون كفاية ويملكون فكرا كبيرا وهم يرغبون في تقديم موسم  متميز، الاحترام بيننا قائم، يعرفون واجبهم والتزاماتهم ونتعامل معهم بشكل  جيد يسهل مهمتنا ويساعدنا على تحقيق النجاح، المريخ يملك لاعبين كبارا في  الملعب ووعيا كبيرا خارجه.
 * خلال فترة المعسكر من هو أكثر اللاعبين انضباطا؟
 لا أبالغ إن قلت إن كل اللاعبين ضربوا المثل الأعلى في الانضباط والتقيد  باللوائح، وأرى أن الكبار في الفريق علاء الدين يوسف، راجي عبد العاطي،  أمير كمال ورمضان عجب أجبروا الوافدين الجدد على الانضباط لأنهم كانوا في  غاية الإلتزام، وساعدونا كثيرا في مهمتنا.
 * ومن أكثر الأجانب التزاما وانضباطا؟
 لم أر أهدأ من دايو أوجو، أعتقد أنه سيقدم نموذجا للمحترف المنضبط  والملتزم والمبدع داخل الملعب، النيجيري كان هادئا للغاية ولفت أنظار  الجميع بما أظهره وهو شخص رائع للغاية أعتقد أنه سيفيد المريخ كثيرا.
 * كيف ترى أجانب المريخ فنيا؟
 بدون مجاملة في غاية التميز وقدموا الإضافة الحقيقية، كونلي مدافع شرس  وقوي، فرض نفسه بمستواه، وعاشور الأدهم لم يفاجئني بما قدم لأنني شاهدته  خلال فترات ماضية رفقة الزمالك والمصري، وهو لاعب قادر على تحمل الضغوط في  المباريات الكبيرة ولاعب يتميز بأسلوب قوي، كليتشي بطبيعة الحال معروف  للجميع وهو عميد الأجانب في السودان بينما أوجو صانع ألعاب من الطراز  الرفيع، المريخ وفق كثيرا في تعاقداته الأجنبية هذا الموسم، جميعهم متميزون  وسيقدمون الإضافة المطلوبة.
 * كثر الحديث عن المدرب أنتوني هاي في الفترة الماضية وعن تواضع قدراته التدريبية بجانب الحديث عن تنظيمه الجديد؟
 مثل هذا الحديث فيه ظلم واضح للمدرب، من الصعب الحكم على أي مدرب في هذه  الفترة القصيرة، أنوتني هاي أنجز الكثير وأعتقد أن مباراة الأهلي غيرت  الكثير من الأحاديث التي نسمع أنها ترددت، هاي سيقدم فريقا غاية في التميز  وستشاهدون مريخا مختلفا هذا الموسم، بالطبع هناك من سيقول إن حديثي هذا  لكوني فردا من الطاقم الفني والإداري، ولكن انتظروا لتروا فريقا قويا  للغاية، وهو مؤشر جيد لظهور مدو في الموسم الجديد فقط تحلوا بقليل من  الصبر.
 من حق الألماني إبعادي واختيار من يراه مناسبا 
 منح أحمد  السيد المدرب أنتوني هاي الحق في إبعاده عن الجهاز الفني مبينا أن الألماني  يحمل فكرا خاصا، ومن حقه اختيار جهازه المعاون، وتابع: "أي مدرب يتولى  منصبا في أي فريق له الحق في اختيار بقية الطاقم الفني، وفي حقيقة الأمر  أرى أن العمل الإداري في هذه المرحلة في المريخ جيد بالنسبة لي ووجدت فيه  نفسي تماما، وبصراحة أرغب في إحداث نقلة في العمل الإداري سيما وأنني أعمل  بانسجام تام مع حاتم عبد الغفار والعمل مع رئيس مثل جمال الوالي في قطاع  واحد شرف عظيم لي ولأي شخص آخر". 
 الوصول للتشكيلة لم يتأخر والمدرب لم يشاهد الكبار إلا في المعسكر الحالي
 رأى أحمد السيد أن الألماني أنتوني هاي لم يتأخر في الوصول للتشكيلة  المناسبة وقال: صحيح أن المدرب مكث فترة كافية ورافقنا في العديد من  الرحلات الداخلية خلال فترتنا أنا وفاروق، ولكنه لم يشاهد عددا من اللاعبين  حتى الذين استمروا مثل علاء الدين يوسف، راجي عبد العاطي، أمير كمال، وعلي  جعفر، وتابع أحمد السيد: ملامح تشكيلة المريخ وضحت تماما والألماني في  طريقه ليصنع فريقين غاية التميز، أعتقد أن المرحلة المقبلة تتطلب تجهيز كل  اللاعبين لأننا نقاتل على جبهات أربع وسنواجه برمجة ضاغطة.
 فييرا إضافة كبيرة.. زاملت ودربت عدداً كبيراً من اللاعبين الحاليين
 اعتبر أحمد السيد أن عودة علاء الدين يوسف المرتقبة بعد نحو أسبوع واحد  مهمة للفريق مبينا أن "علاء يعد أقدم لاعبي المريخ الحاليين وهو لاعب كبير  ساعدنا كثيرا بجانب رفاقه من القدامى، راجي، رمضان عجب، أمير كمال وبكري  المدينة"، ورأى أحمد السيد أن المريخ يعد أفضل الأندية السودانية في الوقت  الحالي التي تملك ذخيرة مميزة من اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرة وفي سن مناسبة  للعطاء معتبرا أن علاء الدين يوسف لاعب صاحب خبرة وتجربة، وأشار السيد لأن  معظم لاعبي المريخ الحاليين أشرف على تدريبهم قبل أن يوقعوا في كشوفات  المريخ والبعض زامله مثل علاء الدين يوسف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيثم  الرشيد يتوقع موسما أحمر خالصا



 تقدم هيثم الرشيد  مهاجم المريخ الأسبق بالتهنئة للشعب السوداني والوسط الرياضي والمريخي بشكل  خاص ببداية العام الجديد وأعياد الاستقلال وتوقع الرشيد الذي اتجه للعمل  في مجال آخر عبر وكالة سفر وسياحة، توقع هيثم الرشيد موسما متميزا للفرقة  الحمراء مبينا أن المريخ ظفر بأفضل نجوم الساحة وكانت تسجيلاته ناجحة تماما  وتابع: عايشت فترة الانتقالات في الخرطوم ومقتنع بكل اللاعبين الذين  أضافهم الفريق وأضاف، البيئة في المريخ تبدو جيدة كما أن جمال الوالي خطط بدقة  كبيرة وأعجبني بشدة التفكير في الموسم الجديد قبل انقضاء الموسم الماضي،  وأردف: أعتقد أن فترة الإعداد الجيدة ستمكن الفريق من تحقيق طموحه، غير أن  ثمة ملاحظة يجب أن يهتم بها جمال الوالي وبقية أعضاء لجنة التسيير بالصبر  على المدرب ومنحه الفرصة الكافية وتابع: في السنوات الأخيرة بدا الوالي  أكثر نضجا بعد أن اكتسب خبرات وافرة وسعى للاستقرار الفني وهو ما كان ينقص  المريخ في عدد من السنوات، واختتم الرشيد حديثه بالقول: أتوقع موسما متميزا  للغاية فقط أتمنى أن يحالف التوفيق نجوم الفريق باعتبار أن التوفيق يلعب  الدور المهم في النتائج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود إلى التدريبات الليلة
ضفر في مقدمة المشاركين في مران اليوم.. وعاشور يعود ليلاً ويغيب
حاتم عبد الغفار: لم نحسم أمر تجربة اتحاد جدة بعد.. ومباراة السكندري قد تكون الأخيرة

شمس الدين الأمين

بعد راحة منحها الجهاز الفني للاعبين منذ السبت الماضي، يعود المريخ إلى التدريبات اليوم حتى يعد الفريق نفسه بالشكل المطلوب لآخر تجربتين أمام الاتحاد السكندري ببورتسودان والخرطوم، حيث يعوّل الجهاز الفني كثيراً على التجربتين حتى يصل الفريق إلى كامل جاهزيته قبل خوض أول مباراة رسمية في الموسم الجديد امام بطل جيبوتي في البطولة العربية، ويتوقع أن تسهم تجربتي السكندري في تجهيز الفريق بصورة ممتازة من واقع أن المنافس مميز جداً، ويمكن أن يقدم تجربة حقيقية للأحمر.

يعود المريخ إلى التدريبات بملعبه في السابعة من مساء اليوم، ويؤدي أول مران له بعد العودة من العاصمة القطرية الدوحة، حيث يقود المران الكابتن فاروق جبرة إلى جانب الجزائري حكيم سبع مدرب الحراس، وبرغم تأكيدات عاشور الأدهم بوصوله مساء اليوم لكن الجهاز الفني فضل منحه الراحة المطلوبة على أن يشارك في مران الغد، في حين يتوقع أن يشهد تدريب الفريق اليوم مشاركة احمد ضفر متوسط دفاع الفرقة الحمراء بعد انتهاء فترة الراحة التي منحها له الطبيب، وسينتظم اللاعبون في معسكر مغلق الخميس تأهباً للمغادرة إلى بورتسودان الجمعة لمواجهة الاتحاد السكندري في الثامن من هذا الشهر ببورتسودان، وتأكد وصول الألماني انتوان هاي برفقة كيمال هيلات مساء الجمعة إلى بورتسودان مباشرة في ذات الرحلة التي سيصل بها نادي الاتحاد السكندري، واختار الجهاز الفني للمريخ 23 لاعباً لمرافقة بعثته المتجهة إلى بورتسودان، بعد ان تم استبعاد بخيت خميس وعاطف خالد وعلاء الدين يوسف وعنكبة بالإضافة إلى الحارس جمال سالم المتواجد مع منتخب بلاده.

حاتم عبد الغفار: تجربة من العيار الثقيل

اعتبر السيد حاتم عبد الغفار عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ونائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي التجربة التي سيخوضها المريخ ببورتسودان امام الاتحاد السكندري بأنها من أقوى التجارب، لأنها أمام منافس جيد ومحترم، لذلك يريد الجهاز الفني أن يؤدي تدريبات قوية قبل تلك المواجهة حتى يظهر الفريق بصورة مميزة للغاية، متمنياً مشاركة جميع اللاعبين في التدريبات اعتباراً من اليوم، وامتدح حاتم المكاسب العديدة التي حققها المريخ من الاعداد النموذجي بانطاليا والدوحة، لافتاً إلى أن المكاسب التي خرج بها المريخ من المعسكرين لا حدود لها، وتوقع حاتم أن يخرج المريخ بمكاسب اكبر من تجربتي الاتحاد السكندري، لأنها تجارب قوية ويمكن أن تكشف الكثير للجهاز الفني، وافاد حاتم بأن اعداد المريخ تدرج على ثلاث مراحل، حيث بدأت المرحلة الأولى في الخرطوم بالتركيز على الاعداد البدني والتمارين بالكرة، ثم تواصل البرنامج في المرحلة الثانية في تركيا بتدريبات منتظمة مع خمس تجارب اعدادية، ثم كانت المرحلة الثالثة في العاصمة القطرية، وكانت مخصصة للتجارب الاعدادية، واستفاد منها الفريق في اداء ثلاث تجارب على درجة عالية من التميز، وتوقع حاتم أن تكون المرحلة الرابعة والأخيرة التي يواجه فيها المريخ الاتحاد السكندري ببورتسودان والخرطوم خير ختام لاعداد الفريق في الموسم الجديد حتى يقدم الفريق نفسه في تلك التجربة القوية بصورة مميزة ومقنعة لقاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة، ليؤكد لها أنه وصل إلى كامل جاهزيته قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد.

الانضباط مستمر حتى النهاية

أكد حاتم عبد الغفار أن تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء في انطاليا والدوحة كانت على درجة عالية من الانضباط بفضل الرغبة الكبيرة من اللاعبين للاستفادة من فترة الاعداد، ونفى حاتم أن يكون هناك أي اخلال بالانضباط بسبب سفر الجهاز الفني ممثلاً في انتوان هاي وهيلات إلى جانب سفر المصري عاشور الادهم إلى بلاده، وقال إن عاشور لم يتوقف عن التدريبات، واستكمل معسكر الدوحة وغادر من هناك، وسيصل إلى الخرطوم مساء اليوم، وفضل الجهاز الفني منحه راحة على أن يشارك في مران الغد، وبالتالي لا اعتقد أن المريخ سيخسر شيئاً من ذهابه إلى بلاده لزيارة أسرته والوقوف على أحوالها.

واشار حاتم إلى أن سفر انتوان هاي كان متفق عليه منذ وقت مبكر، وكذا الحال لكيمال هيلات، متوقعاً ألا يتأثر الاعداد كثيراً في وجود الكابتن فاروق جبرة الذي سيباشر مهامه بصورة كاملة اعتباراً من اليوم، وسيقوم بالدور المطلوب منه على اكمل وجه.

سنغادر إلى بورتسودان الجمعة

_dsc0512اكد حاتم عبد الغفار أن بعثة المريخ ستغادر إلى مدينة بورتسودان مساء الجمعة وسيتدرب الفريق السبت على ملعب المباراة باستاد بورتسودان، على أن يواجه السكندري الأحد، ومن ثم يعود المريخ إلى الخرطوم الاثنين عبر طائرة واحدة ستنقل بعثتي المريخ والاتحاد السكندري تأهباً للمباراة الثانية باستاد المريخ والتي ستقام في الحادي عشر من هذا الشهر.

نتوقع عودة ضفر

توقع حاتم عبد الغفار عودة احمد ضفر متوسط دفاع الفرقة الحمراء ومشاركته في مران الفريق اليوم بصورة طبيعية، وأشار حاتم إلى أنه من المفترض أن يكون ضفر قد قابل المستر علاء الدين يس حتى يحدد إذا ما كان اللاعب سيشارك في التدريبات مباشرة أم أنه سينفذ برنامجاً خاصاً حتى يتمكن من اللحاق بالمجموعة، متوقعاً أن يكون ضفر جاهزاً للمشاركة مع الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة بعد انتهاء فترة الراحة التي منحها له الجهاز الفني.

ربما نكتفي بتجربتي السكندري

توقع حاتم عبد الغفار أن يكتفي الجهاز الفني من التجارب الاعدادية بعد اداء مباراتي الاتحاد السكندري ببورتسودان والخرطوم، وأضاف: وقتها سيكون المريخ قد أدى عشر تجارب اعدادية وفق تدرج ممتاز، وبالتالي سيكون قد وصل إلى كامل الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، ولا اعتقد أن المريخ وقتها سيكون بحاجة لمزيد من التجارب الاعدادية، بيد ان حاتم عاد وقال: هناك محاولات لأداء مباراة أمام اتحاد جدة منتصف الشهر، على أن نغادر من هناك إلى جيبوتي مباشرة، لكن حتى الآن لم يتم حسم هذه التجربة بصورة رسمية، والأمر لم يصل حتى مرحلة المكاتبات الرسمية بين الناديين، وفي الغالب لن نلعب هذه المباراة وسنتوجه من الخرطوم مباشرة إلى جيبوتي، وأكد حاتم أن موعد سفر المريخ إلى جيبوتي يحدده الجهاز الفني، لأن موعد المباراة معلوم مسبقاً، وستكون في العشرين من يناير، وبعد ذلك يستطيع الجهاز الفني أن يحدد التوقيت المناسب للسفر، مشيراً إلى أن المريخ الآن في كامل جاهزيته، وإذا لم يفلح في اداء اي تجربة أخرى سيكون الفريق جاهزاً تماماً لمواجهة الجيبوتي مشيرا إلى أن مباريات البطولة العربية نفسها في مراحلها الأولية يمكن أن تكون دعماً لاعداد المريخ للاستحقاقات المهمة التي تنتظره في دوري الأبطال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الاتحاد السكندري يتحدث لـ(الصدى)
مختار مختار: حضرنا أنفسنا جيداً لأننا سنلعب في مواجهة فريق كبير ومحترم
كاسنغو سيقود الفريق أمام المريخ.. وتألق عاشور لم يفاجئني

شمس الدين الأمين

أكد المصري مختار مختار مدرب الاتحاد السكندري أن فريقه في كامل جاهزيته للتجربة الاعدادية التي تنتظره أمام المريخ ببورتسودان الاحد المقبل متوقعاً أن تكون التجربة قوية وشرسة وأشبه بالمباراة الرسمية لأنها امام فريق كبير في منافسة على كأس السياحة، لافتاً إلى أن فريقه في كامل جاهزيته وسيقدم مباراة كبيرة أمام المريخ، كما تحدث مختار عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر المساحة التالية:

في البدء قال مختار إن بعثة الاتحاد السكندري تصل إلى بورتسودان مباشرة الجمعة حتى يؤدي الفريق تدريب المباراة يوم السبت على ملعب استاد بورتسودان والذي سيكون مسرحاً للمواجهة، مشيرا إلى أن بعثة الاتحاد السكندري ستصل الخرطوم في طائرة واحدة مع بعثة المريخ استعداداً للمباراة الودية الثانية التي ستجمع بين الفريقين في استاد المريخ في الحادي عشر من هذا الشهر، وأبدى مختار تفاؤله بخروج الفريقين بمكاسب عديدة من التجربتين، خاصة المريخ الذي يحضر في فرقته للموسم الجديد، وأشار مختار إلى أن الاتحاد السكندري أعد نفسه بصورة مميزة للغاية وتعامل مع المباراة وكأنها رسمية، وبالتالي يستطيع أن يقدم أفضل ما لديه أمام المريخ، مشيراً إلى أن الاسم الكبير للفريق السوداني فرض عليهم اعداداً خاصاً حتى يقدم الاتحاد السكندري نفسه بصورة مقنعة، وأكد مختار ان الاتحاد السكندري سيصل الخرطوم بكامل نجومه عدا لاعبين اثنين لانتظامهما مع المنتخب العسكري المصري.

كاسنغو سيقود السكندري

أكد مختار مختار أن المهاجم الكنغولي كاسنغو سيقود الاتحاد السكندري في مباراة المريخ، ذاكراً أن النجم الكنغولي المميز يمضي أفضل فتراته مع الاتحاد، ويستطيع أن يقدم مباراة كبيرة أمام المريخ، وكان كاسنغو مرشحاً بقوة للانتقال للمريخ في فترة الانتقالات الرئيسية، لكن تم تأجيل الخطوة ومازالت المحاولات جارية حتى يكون المهاجم الكنغولي المرعب ضمن خيارات المريخ في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية.

لا تفريط في كأس السياحة

قال مختار إن المباراة الأولى التي ستجمع فريقه أمام المريخ في مدينة بورتسودان ستكون على كأس السياحة، وتعهد بأن يلعب الاتحاد السكندري بقوة وأن يتعامل مع المباراة بذات الطريقة التي يتعامل بها مع المباريات الرسمية حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز والحصول على كأس السياحة، وتوقع مختار أن يلعب المريخ بقوة وشراسة من اجل اسمه، ومن اجل اقناع قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة بأن الفريق الجديد الذي بناه الأحمر مميز جداً وقادر على تحقيق أحلام وطموحات الجماهير الحمراء، وقال مختار إن فريقه سيلعب من اجل عكس وجه مشرق للكرة المصرية، سيما وأنه سيلعب في مواجهة أحد أكبر الأندية في السودان، لذلك فإن ظهور الاتحاد السكندري بصورة مقنعة سيكون مشرفاً للكرة المصرية.

تألق عاشور لم يفاجئني

قال مختار مختار إنه استقبل بارتياح بالغ الاخبار التي تحدثت عن تألق عاشور الأدهم نجم الاتحاد السكندري السابق مع المريخ، مشيراً إلى أن تألق عاشور في التجارب الاعدادية التي خاضها مع الفرقة الحمراء تأكيد واضح على أنه سيقدم الكثير للمريخ في الموسم الجديد، وأكد مختار أن تألق عاشور لم يفاجئه على الإطلاق لأنه كان واثقاً من قدرته على تحقيق النجاح مع الفرقة الحمراء، لأنه لاعب صاحب اسم كبير ويتمتع بقدرات فنية عالية، تجعله مؤهلاً لتحقيق النجاح مع المريخ.

وأبدى مختار سعادته للمستوى الذي يقدمه عاشور مؤكداً أنه مازال لاعب الاتحاد السكندري، وحتماً سيعود بعد انتهاء إعارته، متوقعاً أن يقدم عاشور خدمات كبيرة للمريخ، وأن يوظف كل مهاراته وقدراته لمصلحة ناديه الجديد.

كاسنغو مستمر معنا

قال مختار مختار إن هناك العديد من العروض المقدمة للمهاجم الكنغولي كاسنغو، لكنه عاد واكد تمسك الاتحاد السكندري بلاعبه لأنه ينتظر منه الكثير في الموسم الجديد، وجدد مختار تأكيداته بقدرة الاتحاد السكندري على تقديم مباراة كبيرة وتحقيق الفوز على المريخ والحصول على كأس السياحة، مشيراً إلى أن الانتصار على الأحمر من شأنه أن يمنح فريقه دفعة قوية حتى يحقق نتائج مميزة في الدوري المصري، ونفى مختار أن يكون هناك أي اتجاه لأداء الاتحاد السكندري لمباراة ثالثة في الخرطوم، مشيراً إلى أن الاتحاد لديه برنامج معلن منذ وقت مبكر ومن الصعب جداً تغيره، لافتاً إلى أن الاتحاد يعول كثيراً على تجربتي المريخ ويتوقع أن يخرج بمكاسب عديدة من التجربتين، وأن يحصل على دفعة قوية لتحضيراته بالتباري أمام فريق جيد ومحترم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير بورتسودان تحظى بمتابعة اول مباراة للمريخ الجديد بالسودان

ستكون المباراة التي سيخوضها المريخ في مواجهة الاتحاد السكندري الاحد المقبل هي الأولى للفريق في اطار تحضيراته للموسم الجديد بعد ان جرت كل التجارب التي خاضها الأحمر في فترة الاعداد بين انطاليا والدوحة، وبالتالي ستحظى جماهير المريخ بمدينة بورتسودان بمتابعة أول مباراة للأحمر في ثوبه الجديد، ويتوقع مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حضوراً جماهيرياً غير مسبوق في المباراة الثانية التي سيلعبها بالقلعة الحمراء في الحادي عشر من هذا الشهر، لذلك قام بترتيبات كبيرة من اجل اخراج تلك المباراة في ابهى صورة، حيث يتوقع لها أن تحقق رقماً قياسياً نظراً للجماهير المتعطشة لرؤية نجوم التسجيلات الذين اعلنوا عن انفسهم بقوة في التجارب الاخيرة بالدوحة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
الأرض تهتز تحت أقدام الاتحاد

    الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم .. اتحاد المصالح .. حقق الدرجة الكاملة في الفشل الإداري .. وعجز في تحقيق أي طفرة كروية ورغم ذلك يصر قادته على التمسك ودخول الانتخابات المقبلة في منظرٍ يكشف اللا حياء لهؤلاء الأشخاص.
    اتحاد تعرض لأسوأ أنواع الاتهامات والتى بلغت مبلغ الاتهام في الذمة بالفساد المالي والإداري من إعلام الهلال وبطريقة كلها قسوة وعنف ورغم ذلك مارس قادة الاتحاد الصمت الغريب والمريب والعجيب في التصدي للنفي أو الاحتماء بالقانون لحماية الذِمم ونفي تُهمة تشويه سمعتهم أو مجرد التوضيح مما قاد الكثيرين لتصديق سيل الاتهامات.
    اتحاد جمعت بين القائمين على أمر إدارته لُعبة المصالح ونحن نتابع (النقلة النوعية) التى ظهرت على بعض قادته على المستوى الشخصي عقب دخولهم العمل الإداري.؟
    اقتربت الإنتخابات في أبريل المقبل .. شعر قادة الاتحاد بخطورة الموقف .. وشعروا أكثر أن الأرض تهتز وتدور تحت اقدامهم وتأكدوا من ذلك فعلياً .. فتحركوا في كل الاتجاهات ليعيدوا التوازن لأنفسهم حتى يحافظوا على مواقعهم ومناصبهم التى تعود عليهم بالنفع الوفير على المستوى الشخصي أكثر من النفع على الكرة السودانية.
    نتمنى أن يحدثنا أحد قادة الاتحاد العام عن إنجازاتهم طيلة فترة حكمهم لدورتين متتاليتين وقبلها مع عرابهم البروفيسور كمال شداد.
    لن يتجرأ أحد قادة الاتحاد على الحديث .. ولن يحاول مجرد محاولة للظهور للحديث عبر الأجهزة الإعلامية وسيظل قادة إتحاد الفشل على ممارسة الهروب المستمر وعدم الظهور عبر الأجهزة الإعلامية لأن ظهورهم مكشوفة ولا يوجد ما يدافعون به عن أنفسهم.
    قادة الاتحاد العام لا هم لهم سوى المحافظة على الاتحادات الولائية التى ظلت تلعب دور الكومبارس وتمنحهم الأصوات التى تقودهم للجلوس على منصب إدارة النشاط الرياضي بالبلاد
    اتحادات ولائية لا تملك نشاطاً محلياً ورغم ذلك يتحكم القائمون على أمرها في تحديد هوية من يدير النشاط على مستوى السودان القُطر الكبير.
    اتحادات ولائية أدمن قادة الاتحاد على كسب وُدِهم لأجل يومٍ موعود ومشهود هو يوم الانتخابات فقط .. حيث يُساقون صوب (الخِيم) المهيأة بما لذ وطاب من الوجبات وبعد أن تمتلئ منهم البطون يُوجهون لأداء (الَقسَم) .. وما أدراك ما القَسَم.
    ليته قسمٌ لاختيار القوي الأمين والصالح لإدارة النشاط الرياضي بالسودان وفقاً لما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة والعليا للبلاد.
    ولكنه قَسَمٌ لأجل توجيه الأصوات الإنتخابية لجهة بعينها مع العِلم أن هناك مقابل لوجهة هذه الأصوات نعلم جميعنا حقيقته إن كان أصحاب المصالح يعتقدون أننا لا نعلم.
    لا ندري إلى متى يرتضي أهل الاتحاد الولائية لأنفسهم أن يلعبوا أدواراً لا تليق بهم ولا تشبههم.
    هل يعلم أهل تلك الاتحادات أنهم وبسلوكهم الإداري هذا يضرون الكرة السودانية بدلاً من المساهمة في إصلاحها.
    إلى متى يصر أهل الاتحادات أن تنحصر كل أدوارهم في يوم الانتخابات فقط وبعدها ينتظرون لسنوات ليكرروا ذات الدور (الكومبارس).
    إلى متى يرتضي أهل الاتحادات الولائية لأنفسهم أن يقبلوا ب(الفتات) وفي المقابل تذهب (الثمينة) إلى من يتخذونهم مطيةً وسلماً للعبور لبلوغ أعلى المراقي ويتركوهم في أسفل سافلين.
    إلى متى يرتضي أهل الاتحادات الولائية لأنفسهم بالإذلال وأهل الاتحاد العام لا يردون حتى على مكالماتهم بعد انتهاء الانتخابات لأن مهمتهم انتهت بانتهاء فرز الأصوات.
    مصلحة الكرة السودانية أمانة على عاتق من يشاركون في العملية الإنتخابية وهم مسئولون أمام الله عنها وعليهم أداؤها بصدق.
    نعود للإتحاد العام ونقول إنه شعر ولأول مرة بالخوف وأن المناصب الوثيرة والمربحة ستتسرب من بين أيديهم فكان التحرك في كل الإتجاهات ليحتموا بأندية الممتاز والاتحادات الولائية خاصة عقب صدور القانون الجديد.
    شعر قادة الاتحاد بالخوف بعد ظهور حالات تمرد وانتشار الوعي وسط البعض ممن اكتشفوا أن أولى العتبات التى تقود لمصلحة الكرة السودانية في رحيل هذا الاتحاد الفاشل.
    مطلوب من كل المشاركين في الانتخابات المقبلة أن يرتقوا لمستوى المسئولية ووضع مصلحة الكرة السودانية في البال.

توقيعات متفرقة ..

    من يتحدثون عن فشل الهلال بتعادله مع النصر المصري عصر أمس بعد خسارته أمام ذات الفريق الذي خسر أمامه من قبل يظلمون الهلال كثيراً.
    من الواضح أن هناك تحسناً كبيراً على مستوى الهلال ويكفي الإستدلال بتعادله أمس بعد الخسارة في المباراة الأولى.
    نعم الفريق المصري من الفرق الضعيفة والمغمورة وغير المعروفة في مصر ولكن نعتقد أن التعادل معه مكسب كبير للهلال ومن يسخرون من تعادل المدعوم الانتباه إلى أن الهلال نفسه في حالة فنية أضعف بكثير من الفريق المصري المغمور.
    على الإخوة في الهلال أن يفرحوا كثيراً بتحسن المستوى الفني لفريقهم بتعادله أمس ونقول أن حكم المباراة لو (قام بالمعلوم) كان من السهل أن يفوز المدعوم.
    العقبة الكبيرة التى أعاقت الهلال وحرمته من تحقيق الفوز أمس هي نزاهة التحكيم بصورة كبيرة ..
    يا ناس المدعوم من الواضح إنكم افتقدتوا أخوان معتز عبد الباسط والسموأل محمد الفاتح لو كانوا موجوددين كان غلبتو خمسة وستة .. يعني ركلتين جزاء بداية المباراة ما بطال.
    مطلوب إقامة احتفال ضخم بمناسبة تعادل المدعوم والنصر المصري .. هو التعادل هين .
    هسع لو قمتوا بالواجب مع حكم المباراة كان عادي الأقوان مطر ..
    أقول ليكم حاجة .. أخصموا 1% من نسبة ال80% وخصصوها للمباريات الودية ..
    شكلكم نسيتوا نسبة المباريات الودية ..
    بمناسبة التحكيم .. قالوا كردنة المرة الجاية حالف ينشر نسبة الحكام .. بِلوا رأسكم ..
    يا ربي بتكون زي نسبة الجماعة ولا حا تزيد شوية.
    يستعد مريخاب بورتسودان لتكوين رابطة المريخ بثغر السودان وتُجرى الترتيبات بقوة لأجل مشاركة كل مريخاب المدينة في الجمعية العمومية.
    مطلوب من كل مريخاب البور الحرص على المشاركة في تكوين مكتب الرابطة حتى تؤدي الرابطة الدور المطلوب منها ومطلوب قبل ذلك المشاركة في التفاكر في كيفية التكوين عبر حضور كل التجمعات داخل دار مريخ بورتسودان.
    بورتسودان من أكبر مدن السودان وبعد صعود العرب للدرجة الممتازة يبقى تكوين رابطة للمريخ هناك واجب لا بد منه.
    بالتوفيق لصفوة الشرق الحبيب ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
طرد وركلة جزاء يا حكام صلاح

    انتهت مباراة المدعوم والنصر الثأرية وأستطاع الحكم المصري العادل النزية الذي يخاف الله ويتعامل بضمير أن يُشهر البطاقة الحمراء في وجه الممثل شيبولا ويحتسب ركلة جزاء ارتكبها المتهورون في الخط الخلفى.
    توقعت أن يتعرض احد لاعبى المدعوم للبطاقة الحمراء لأن الحكم الذي سيدير المباراة لا علاقة له بصلاح احمد صالح.
    وتوقعت أن يخسر النصر ويتجرع هزيمة ساحقة والخسارة الكبيرة التى توقعتها لأن بعض الأندية الصغيرة يمكن أن تُباع وتُشترى ولن أقول أن النصر الذي حقق الفوز على المدعوم في المباراة الأولى بهدفين سيخسر في الثانية بسبب البيع والشراء.
    هذا الموسم سيحتاج المدعوم لدعم مقدر من الحكام في كل مباراة فحديث الفنيين (الزُرق) عن فشل التسجيلات سيتم إثباته داخل الملعب.
    مع حال فريق الهلال والحرب المعلنة والخفية وقتال كاريكا وإجتماعه باللاعبين من اجل الكابتنية التى يفكر المقربون من كردنة بعدم احقيته لا اتمنى أن يكون حكام صلاح احمد صالح هم من يديرون المباريات هذا الموسم.
    هذا الموسم يحتاج لحكام يتعاملون بضمير مثل الحكام المصريين الذين أداروا مباريات نادي الصفر الإعدادية واستطاعوا ان يعطوا كل ذي حق حقه.
    معسكر لم يستطع فيه المدعوم مقابلة أي فريق مصري كبير بل تميّز بمطاردات الأشجار وإجتماع من اجل شارة الكابتنية وتم إشهار البطاقة الحمراء لأكثر من ثلاثة لاعبين.
    لا بأس أن نذكّر القوم بهذه الإحصائية التى توضح وتؤكد تفوق سيد البلد وزعيمها الأوحد على كل أندية السودان وليس المدعوم فقط فهذه الإحصائية كما أسلفت ستظل كابوساً يطارد كل من يتوهم أنه يشجع نادٍ أكبر من المريخ.
    على مدى 86 عاماً لعب فريقا القمة 363 مباراة فاز المريخ في 148 مباراة وفاز المدعوم في 117 مباراة تعادل الفريقان في 98 مباراة أحرز هجوم المريخ 421 هدفاً بينما أحرز هجوم الهلال 386 هدفاً.
    شاهدت صورة بالأمس للكاردينال في جوهرته ضمن 41 شخص قيل انهم المجلس الإستشاري وخلفهم 11 شخص يرفعون اياديهم ملوّحين بعلامة النصر أو كما تهيأ لي.
    دعوة المجلس الإستشاري وزيارتهم للجوهرة هي من باب إذا لم تجمعوا الشمل لن أُكمل لكم الجوهرة الزرقاء.
    لن يطول إنتظار البعض كثيراً لاعتذار الكاردينال ثم قبولهم للاعتذار.
    بعض الزملاء الذين تمّ إتهامهم ناشدوا الكاردينال في المقالات بأن يقفل باب الرشاوي والحديث عنها حتى يتفرغوا للمريخ وكأنهم لا يعلمون أن الكاردينال لن يتحدث مرة أخرى عن الرشوة فقد جفت الاقلام ورفعت الصحف.
    ابوشامة، المعلم الكبير، محمد حسين كسلا من قدامى اللاعبين الذين تحدثوا بشفافية فكان الرد على محمد حسين كسلا عنيفاً.
    ورد في احدى الإصدارات ان شوقي عبد العزيز رفض الإساءة لقدامى اللاعبين والرموز.
    هذا الرفض كان سيفتح عليه باب يصعب التعامل معه ولكن بزيارته للجوهرة فقد أرجأ الهجوم عليه إلى حين وعليه أن ينتظر مع المنتظرين عند أى بادرة تصريحات او رفض لما يفعله كردنة أو المقربين منه.
    سياسة القمع والكبت حاضرة ضد كل من تسوّل له نفسه بإنتقاد الكاردينال او الحديث عن الجوهرة وأن ما يحدث فيها مجرد تأهيل أو يؤكد فشل التسجيلات أو أن يتحدث عن إصابات شيبوب وسالمون وابو ستة او فشل معسكر مطاردات الاشجار.
    من يريد أن يكسب رضا الكاردينال وآلته الإعلامية ويُبعد نفسه عن مرمى سهام إتهامات الرشاوي ولا يُمارس ضده الكبت عليه فقط بالحديث عن المريخ هذه هي الروشتة الكاردينالية لكل من لا يتحمل القصف المدفعي الثقيل من وزن80 طن.
    هذه هي السياسة في عهد الكاردينال إما تلتزم الصمت او تتحدث عن الشأن الأحمر وإلا ستتعرض لهجوم لا قبل لك به وبكل انواع الاسلحة.
    بعض القوم يعلم خارطة الطريق ولا يُمانع في تنفيذ سياسة الكبت الذي يُمارس عليه لدرجة مناشدتهم للكاردينال بعدم الخوض في اتهامات الرشاوي وهم سيتكفلون بالعدو (المريخ) حسب وصفهم.
    من السهل جداً أن يفتح الجميع في ديار المدعوم صفحة جديدة بشرط أن لايتحدث احد عن محرمات يعتبرها الكاردينال وآلته الإعلامية خطاً (احمر).
    وطالما ان الكاردينال دعا بعض أعضاء المجلس الاستشاري فالمتوقع انه في طريقة للإعتذار للزملاء الذين اتهمهم بالرشوة وهم 80% من إعلام المدفور.
    في اول هزيمة للمدعوم في هذا الموسم سيجد الكاردينال نفسه امام الجمهور الغاضب وعندها لن يفيده دعواته لزيارة الجوهرة او سياسة الكبت والقمع التى تُمارس بعنف ضد الاعلام.
    قلبي مع كاريكا الذي سكب العرق والدم من اجل نادي الصفر الدولي والذي اصبح يقاتل ويجتمع من اجل شارة الكابتنية في المعسكرات.
    ورغم تعاطفى التام معه ولكني سأقول له (بِل) راسك يا كابتن و(كلّم)كل الذين اجتمعوا معك من أجل شارة الكابتنية.
    سؤال برئ:هل هو ذكاء من الكاردينال بالتلويح بإكمال الجوهرة في هذا الوقت بعد إعتقاد كل اهل الهلال بفشل التسجيلات وفشل معسكر مطاردات الأشجار و(البنشات).


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ببساطة
احمد محمد عمر
حقيقة البشوفوه بالعين

    حِكم لا تُحصى عند الكبار خاصة سكان الأقاليم، حقيقة البشوفوفه بالعين ما بتوصف، يا علم الدين، وتحت هذا العنوان كتب الزميل الكبير علم الدين هاشم في زاويته (بهدوء) بصحيفة الزاوية التي تسرع بخُطى سريعة نحو القمة وذلك لجهد مالكها الصحفي الوجيه سامي العمرابي مراسل أكبر قناة رياضية في العالم بي ان سبورت ودليلي أنه من المعتبرين الأوائل للقناة أن رسالته تبث كاملة دون نقص وبصوته ولغته التي حسّنها وبرع في تحسينها متحدياً الحاسدين والحافرين لحفيرة السوء التي وسعوا مراقدهم فيها وردوا على أعقابهم خاسرين، كذلك ردت شكواهم (الفشنك) لدرجة أن المسئولين عن الرسائل قالوا لهم كفاية (قمامة) وفترنا من تمزيق رسائلكم الفارغة المحتوى، كتب الزميل علم في معناه أن المريخ حُظي بإشادة كبيرة على مستوى الأداء الراقي الذي قدمه في تجربته الثانية بالدوحة أمام المرخية، ظهر المريخ بمستوى أفضل عما كان عليه في تجربته ضد المنتخب العسكري حيث كان الأداء الجماعي للاعبين حاضراً والانتشار وتبادل المراكز وحافظ الفريق على مستواه في الشوط الثاني الذي أبدع فيه عاشور وأمير كمال والنيجيري اوجو وقاموا بتأمين الدفاع وإرسال الكرات المريحة للمهاجمين وكذلك العكسيات التي أبدع فيها الشبل محمد عبد الرحمن رجل المباراة.

التجربة نقطة تحول

قال الزميل علم الدين: عموماً يمكن وصف تجربة المرخية أمام المريخ بأنها نقطة تحول في إعداد الفريق في أن ينال الفريق ثقة الجمهور والإعلام ويُحظى لاعبوه بإعجاب كبير بعد مرور أكثر من أربعين يوماً على برنامج الإعداد الذي اقترب من خواتيمه وبدأت تظهر نتائجه واضحة وتنعكس إيجاباً داخل الملعب لهذا نرجو ونعيد مرة أخرى أن يلتزم الجميع بالصبر وعدم الاستعجال في إصدار أحكام متسرعة على عمل المدرب الألماني وانتقاد طريقة اللعب (3/5/2) التي يريد أن يطبّقها ويرسّخها في أذهان اللاعبين ولازالت هناك مساحة زمنية أمام المدرب الألماني لمزيد من التجريب والتجويد.

لا يفتي ومالك في المدينة وعلم العلم تابع كل إعداد المريخ في دوحة قطر التي كسب ثقه حكامها وشعبها وقطعت جهينة قول كل خطيب، فيما يخص المدرب وطريقة اللعب التي يريدها ونرفع القلم من اليوم عن هاي حتى إشعار علمي آخر، وسلام تعظيم سلام لرابطة المريخ بالدوحة على توفيرها للمعسكر الإعدادي الأخير ومتابعتها للتمارين والمباريات رغم البرد الشديد (المبسوطين ليهو ترابلة القمة لأنه بمثابة ماروق وزبالة وسماد).

أخي علم لي مداخلة بسيطة أرجو أن تسمح لي بها فيما يختص بانتقاد هي، ولو كان ذلك (شميط بجريدة خديرة ليني) لعلك حضرت زمن نوح الجناح الأيسر للمريخ والذي في زمنه كانت (المعداية الكعبة) خانة الظهير الأيسر للمريخ فرأى المدرب في نوح، ملء تلك الخانة وبالفعل ثم عاطف القوز وعلى نفس الطريقة، ولعلك تذكر المدافع السر زغبير الذي جاء به المريخ من عطبرة ورأى مدرب المريخ يومها جون الانجليزي أن يكون هذا اللاعب مهاجماً في ظل الشح الهجومي يومها فكان الهداف للدوري المحلي.

فاتونا بكثير والتحكيم أسوأ

شاهدنا الأسبوع الماضي مباراتي نصف نهائي الملك بين النصر السعودي وهلال الرياض فكانت الحصة تخصص في الأداء مما جميعه، سرعة وتحكم وكرة جماعية وفردية ومستوى مدهش ودفاع منظم دون ثغرات تذكر ووسط ممون للشقين وهجوم يدافع ساعة المرتدة عليه وينطلق عندما تكون الهجمة له كذلك جاء لقاء الإثارة والمتعة والرجولة والفن بين الاتحاد والأهلي وفي المباراتين كان التحكيم هو الأسوأ من الذي عندنا.

في مباراة النصر والهلال احتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء للنصر ثم ألغاها بسبب حكم الراية وفي لقاء الاتحاد والأهلي احتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء للأهلي لا وجود لها جاء منها هدف التعادل.

هم زينا والحمد لله.

+++

رحم الله الريس أحمد الإمامي

شري الغرا، شري النضارة، نسيت قلبنا في خدارة، بل المناصير من برتي للعال تنعي ريس المعدية المعروف مشجع المريخ الظريف أحمد الإمامي، والعزاء موصول من أهله في قرية القناويت عنهم أحمد عطا الله أحمد الحاج رئيس المؤتمر الوطني، موصول لآل الامامي والاشقاء موسى وعطا الله الامامي كبار مشجعي المريخ، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى بورتسودان الجمعة



اكد حاتم عبد الغفار أن بعثة المريخ ستغادر إلى مدينة بورتسودان مساء الجمعة وسيتدرب الفريق السبت على ملعب المباراة باستاد بورتسودان، على أن يواجه السكندري الأحد، ومن ثم يعود المريخ إلى الخرطوم الاثنين عبر طائرة واحدة ستنقل بعثتي المريخ والاتحاد السكندري تأهباً للمباراة الثانية باستاد المريخ والتي ستقام في الحادي عشر من هذا الشهر, وتوقع حاتم عبد الغفار أن يكتفي الجهاز الفني من التجارب الاعدادية بعد اداء مباراتي الاتحاد السكندري ببورتسودان والخرطوم، وأضاف: وقتها سيكون المريخ قد أدى عشر تجارب اعدادية وفق تدرج ممتاز، وبالتالي سيكون قد وصل إلى كامل الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، ولا اعتقد أن المريخ وقتها سيكون بحاجة لمزيد من التجارب الاعدادية، بيد ان حاتم عاد وقال: هناك محاولات لأداء مباراة أمام اتحاد جدة منتصف الشهر، على أن نغادر من هناك إلى جيبوتي مباشرة، لكن حتى الآن لم يتم حسم هذه التجربة بصورة رسمية، والأمر لم يصل حتى مرحلة المكاتبات الرسمية بين الناديين، وفي الغالب لن نلعب هذه المباراة وسنتوجه من الخرطوم مباشرة إلى جيبوتي، وأكد حاتم أن موعد سفر المريخ إلى جيبوتي يحدده الجهاز الفني، لأن موعد المباراة معلوم مسبقاً، وستكون في العشرين من يناير، وبعد ذلك يستطيع الجهاز الفني أن يحدد التوقيت المناسب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااااجل

 اتحاد الكرة يقرر هبوط النيل شندي من الممتاز رَسِمٌيَااا





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عاجل.. الاتحاد يرفض طلب النيل والنهضة ربك ويعتمد النسخة 22 بـ 18 فريقاً



رفض الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في اجتماعه المنعقد حالياً الطلب الذي تقدم به ناديا النيل شندي والنهضة ربك باعتمادهما ضمن فرق النسخة 22 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث أمّن الاتحاد على إقامة النسخة 22 بـ18 فريقاً حيث يتوقع أن تنطلق البطولة في الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري، وكان النيل تقدم بطلب باعتماده ضمن أندية الدرجة الممتاز بعد أن رفض تنفيذ قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات التي فرضت عليه خوض مباراتي السنترليق أمام تريعة البجا جبل أولياء بدلاً عن أهلي الخرطوم لكن النيل رفض القرار وأصر على سلامة موقفه بالبقاء في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز دون خوض مباراتي السنترليق، أما النهضة فربك فطالب هو الآخر باعتماده ضمن أندية الممتاز بعد أن طعن في قرار لجنة الاستئنافات التي أكدت عدم قانونية مشاركة ل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على الامين يكشف معلومات جديدة عن تسجيل المعز محجوب للرابطة كوستي

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
كشف رئيس لجنة التسجيلات على الامين خلال حديثه لهوي السودان معلومات جديدة عن تسجيل اللاعب المعز محجوب لنادي الرابطة كوستي و قال ان الحارس الدولي قبل سفره الى عمان و قبل اسبوع من نهاية التسجيلات طالب بحفظ حق بالتسجيل لنادي الرابطة و قام باخطار اللجنة بضرورة السماح له بالتسجيلات في النادي الذي يرغب الانضمام له و بالفعل قام نادي الرابطة كوستي بسحب اورنيك و قام بملء بيانات اللاعب المعز محجوب و قبل انتهاء فترة السماح للتسجيلات (فترة الاسبوع) اجرى النادي اتصالا هاتفيا باللاعب المعز محجوب و الذي وافق هاتفيا على كافة البنود التي ضمنها العقد مع نادي الرابطة كوستي ووقع عليها الاتحاد العام و نادي الرابطة و تبقى فقط توقيع اللاعب رسميا بعد ان وافق على بنود التعاقد و قال ان تسجيل اللاعب في كشوفات الرابطة كوستي صحيح و لا غبار عليه مطلقا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الديبة : من يناقشون تعديلات الكرة و مشاكلها نفس الوجوة لذا لا نتوقع جديدا
المال ليس هو اساس مشكلة الكرة في السودان

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
فتح مدرب حي الوادي نيالا الكابتن محمد محي الدين الديبة النار في كل الاتجاهات و قال ان من يناقشون امر الكرة السودانية و تعديلاتها هم نفس الوجوه الي تجلس من اجل مناقشة مشاكل الكرة و لا يتم استشارة اهل النظرة الفنية و الاختصاص و قال ان المدربين هم اهل الوجعة الحقيقيين و كان يجب الجلوس معهم من اجل معرفة المشاكل و طريقة حلها و اضاف : لم نستشار رغم الخبرات التي نملكها و اننا لا نتوقع جديدا لاننا نعلم اين المشكلة مبينا ان الاندية التي تجلس مع الاتحاد العام تسأل فقط عن حقوقها المالية كأن الازمة فقط مالية فالمال ليس اساس المشاكل في الرياضة السودانية و اننا يمكن ان نسهم في حل المشاكل و تطوير الرياضة لاننا نعرف مواقع الخلل الحقيقي و ازمات الكرة و تحدث الديبة عبر هوي السودان عن اعداد فريقه حي الوادي و قال انه يسير وفق ما هو مخطط له و سيشارك في بطولة النفير في الابيض و قال ان اندية الهلال الابيض و الاهلي شندي و الخرطوم الوطني منحو البطولة قوة بمنافسة القمة على تاجها و كان لذلك اثرا فعالا اثراء التنافس وقال انه يتمني ان يرتفع عدد الاندية القوية الى اكثر من سبعة اندية في الموسم الجديد 

*

----------


## بلة خورشيد

*إن شاءالله حانخليك محتار محتار...مأكل الطير البتاكل لحمه زي الجماعة ..ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جابسون …هل شرب الهلال المقلب أم العبرة بالتنافس ؟!

ديربي سبورت:
بدأ الهمس يعلو ورويدا رويداً يتحول لجهر بشأن محترف الهلال النيجيري المجنس جابسون سالومون الذي انتقل له من نده المريخ في أعقاب انتهاء معسكر الأزرق الذي أقامه بالقاهرة ولعب خلاله الهلال سبع مباريات لم يظهر فيها سالومون كأساسي إلا بمباراتين فقط فيما شارك كبديل في ثلاث مباريات كان آخرها أمس أمام النصر المصري ! حيث وضح جليا أن مدرب الهلال الفرنسي الجديد دينيس لافاني فضل الثنائي الوطني ابوعاقلة ونزار حامد وحتى الوافد الجديد محمد بخاري شارك اكثر من جابسون الذي ثارت كثير من الأحاديث قبل إنتقاله للأزرق عن معاناته من الإصابة وعدم شفائه التام منها ، وكان الهلال تعاقد معه لعام قبل أن يمدده لثلاث سنوات بعد أن تأكد من شفائه حسب تصريحات مسؤوليه خاصة أن جابسون أكد أكثر من مرة انه سليم تماما وان خلافه مع ناديه السابق المريخ كان ماديا !! ألا إن مسؤولي الأحمر ظلوا يجزمون انهم كانوا جادين في تجديد تعاقد جابسون في نوفمبر المنصرم اذا خضع للكشف الطبي وتأكدت سلامته إلا أنه رفض الكشف الطبي !! . معلومات ديربي سبورت المؤكدة من معسكر الدفاع الجوي تشير إلى عدم اقتناع الفرنسي لافاني بمردود النيجيري جابسون في محور الارتكاز وتفضيله للثنائي ابوعاقلة ونزار ، وحتى في منطقة قلب الدفاع التي يعاني الهلال من نقص فيها استعان لافاني بالظهير الايسر عبداللطيف بوي وكذلك الواعد عماد الصيني فيما قام بتجريب جابسون في مباراة واحدة وعدد من التمارين بخط الدفاع ! . أخير ا يبرز السؤال الصعب : هل شرب الهلال مقلب جابسون سالومون ؟ الإجابة القاطعة ستكون في الموسم لكن المؤكد أن جابسون سالومون لم يكن خيارا أساسيا للفرنسي لافاني في الدفاع الجوي وبالتالي فيتوقع إلا يظهر أساسيا ضمن توليفة الهلال إلا إذا حدثت مستجدات .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يرفض طلب النيل شندي والنهضة ..والمحكمة آخر أمل !

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
رفض اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني في اجتماعه اليوم طلب ناديي النيل شندي بخصوص بقائة في الدوري الممتاز و طلب نادي النهضه ربك بإثتثنائه للصعود للممتاز،و أكد بشكل قاطع نهائية قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات وقرر هبوط النيل شندي الي دوري الاولي في مدينته ، الجدير بالذكر بان نادي النيل شندي قد تقدم بطعن في قرار لجنة الاستئنافات للمحكمه الاداريه العاليا وهي الامل الوحيد للنيل للبقاء ضمن منظومة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------

